# picture and teaser thread for the Mini Reaper



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love teasers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I love teasers!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 193747


love the looks of this


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah, cool!!!I'm going to LOVE it Kloey!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I think I might have a good guess as to what that is. Cool Kloey. The fabric on the other thread is cool too. I'd love both.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will throw up a teaser pic too


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like it. Such a nice color. I love the trim.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love them all! Time to get busy for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to send some teasers whoot


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Not Halloween related except for the fact that I was reading the forum when I turned my head and saw this. Today's sunrise in CO.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is such a pretty sunrize


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You could send me that sunrise as my teaser.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> You could send me that sunrise as my teaser.


then it is right there for you to enjoy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to the pics we will be seeing on this thread whoot


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thought I would give this a bump.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Now I didn't make this most fantastic gift for my victim although it is handmade but I had to share a tease. 

This was money well spent haha....can not wait for you to get this victim!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh that looks intresting booswife


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teasser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Having pic with drawls someone get some teasers


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am working on some. I wish the other two from the Winter Reaper would post photos. So sad to not carry through with that part after getting the goodies. Sad for us, but tragic for those that crafted or bought for them.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Oooohhhh teaser time hehheh let see ( digs up something from dirt out side hehehe)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im interested spookyone...is that a horse? if so can it be mine? your victim wont miss it ...haha.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree that is way intresting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is interesting, spookyone.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am teasing in a very clear way. Wonder who wants this? Someone will get this lady as part of their reap. Now, just drool for her. Couldn't get her to crop









Wonder what else is in store for my very special victim?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I am teasing in a very clear way. Wonder who wants this? Someone will get this lady as part of their reap. Now, just drool for her. Couldn't get her to crop
> 
> View attachment 194020
> 
> ...


she is prety cool looking never seen that one before


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

She is a back up incase what I am making is not quite what I hope it to be. lol But, a nice addition.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> She is a back up incase what I am making is not quite what I hope it to be. lol But, a nice addition.


back up plans are always good to have


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Guess who was teased...ME. Thank you so much Secret Reaper. You know who you are, and I can't believe the box of fabulous goodies you sent. It's enough for a Reaping let alone for a teaser. Thank you so much. Here is a candy corn pillow, and a glitter spooky sign. Also, one of the potion bottles I received.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

She's awesome texaslucky


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry about that. I have a new computer, and we are have bonding pains. Here are some spider candle holders and some fabulous potion bottles.




















Felt Halloween pails with pencils inside, and a bat that hops around when you pull a string.


















puzzles.






and clings








Thank you again reaper for spoiling me so.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaa phots of goodies the best part of reapers. Seeing everyone's goodies. Great stuff I am goddess


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of goodies, imthegoddess, and your photos turned out great.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a fantastic teaser Im the goddess, love the potion bottles,


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Printers.. saki... n boo lol its one of the goofies i've been tryin to do in between homwerk and work lol sooo glad gave plenty of time to get together... im interested in it as well just hope dear sweet vicitm will too muwhahhaha


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 193980
> 
> 
> Another teasser


Looks like the top of a sugar skull!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome teaser goodies Imthegoddess!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im the Goddess that candy corn pillow is freaking adorable!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswiife, my son and I both thought it was too.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my teaser for my victim.










Darn it..... 
Guess I'll have to try again later.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha....nice one Sid. I'm on my phone and actually had to click on it to see the pic


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Too funny! Love it!

I picked up something really cool today for my special vic! I found myself in the land of the original Wicked Witch this weekend and found something great to send.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a little tease!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Me!! Me me me me!!!!


texaslucky said:


> i am teasing in a very clear way. Wonder who wants this? Someone will get this lady as part of their reap. Now, just drool for her. Couldn't get her to crop
> 
> View attachment 194020
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not thought about teaser yet.... being feeling off lately, I will have to think about it. mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, I am trying to come up with some too. Other than me getting some supplies and picking up something today, I have not been very productive yet. But, I will get on this since I am through with my two long trips two weekends in a row. Hmmm,,,,,gotta get going on this Reaping,.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

im thhe goddess that is a lot of things you got in the teaser. Fun things for you and your décor. Love the bottles. I am trying to come up with something to send for teaser. I posted a picture of something that I ordered. I was a little afraid of waiting on me and things I am making in case I wasn't able to do all I wanted. I didn;t know that we really didn;t post real pictures or whole pictures of it. I didn't say who it was for and thought it was a tease. Printersdevil told me that I should have shown only part of the picture. I am learning.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my victim, I think is little trick to work for. I gotta think about it. I will bouce some ideas off Silver Lady aka Mom.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a teaser pic....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a photo of something I bought today as part of my victims gift. Wonder what it could be used for?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, I tried to go to the skeleton factory about an hour ago. It came up and told me that my Flash Player was out of date. I clicked to let it update me and it added someother something to my computer and everything froze. I have spent all this time getting all of it removed. I removed the add on through my IE remove system, but my entire desktop was altered and there were other things there. Hubby came in to assist and said that the Flash was the most up to date. I just went back to the skeleton factory and it told me the same thing, so I just backed away. Weird and I so wanted to check things out. Did this happen to you.


Not sure what happened earlier. I was intrigued and went back and everything was fine. Love the site. Lots of cool things and some good prices.

http://http://www.skeleton-factory.com/

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im the Goddess those look like the ones we used in Xray school, We used medical grade skellys and they had metal bolts like that on them, we called them charlies, do you know why? terrible story actually....In World War 1 (Charlie) the bad guys died and we used there bones to learn from, so they have kept calling them Charlie ever since. Probably shouldn't have told that on here, haha....If they are going to throw me in the brig for that one than so be it....  Of course that is hearsay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pics hope that there will be some this week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Here is a photo of something I bought today as part of my victims gift. Wonder what it could be used for?
> View attachment 194228


those are sweet


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> im the goddess, I tried to go to the skeleton factory about an hour ago. It came up and told me that my Flash Player was out of date. I clicked to let it update me and it added someother something to my computer and everything froze. I have spent all this time getting all of it removed. I removed the add on through my IE remove system, but my entire desktop was altered and there were other things there. Hubby came in to assist and said that the Flash was the most up to date. I just went back to the skeleton factory and it told me the same thing, so I just backed away. Weird and I so wanted to check things out. Did this happen to you.
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened earlier. I was intrigued and went back and everything was fine. Love the site. Lots of cool things and some good prices.
> ...


 Wow, that is weird, and no, it has never happened to me. Glad everything is okay with your computer. I have bought from them once before today. I like that they sell parts, because that's all I needed. I also bought a skull today.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Im the Goddess those look like the ones we used in Xray school, We used medical grade skellys and they had metal bolts like that on them, we called them charlies, do you know why? terrible story actually....In World War 1 (Charlie) the bad guys died and we used there bones to learn from, so they have kept calling them Charlie ever since. Probably shouldn't have told that on here, haha....If they are going to throw me in the brig for that one than so be it....  Of course that is hearsay


 They'll never get me to talk. These bones are just cheep plastic, but that is exactly what I needed, and the price was right too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got this card from my Reaper on Saturday and didn't check my mail. What a nice way to start this week.









Also had this great postcard. I love both! Thank you Secret Reaper!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You know im a book geek, that post card would be a great bookmark for some kind of fortune telling book. I like that it is a game and a post card, double cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the card printerdevil that is co cool


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is also a game. So cool. 

I have not had time to post again. I grabbed the mail on the way out to sub today and didn't notice the envelope until I was getting out of the car. I opened it when I got in the building and took a quick picture to post. Just now really getting to look at it. It is awesome.

Thank you Reaper! I so love the fortune teller booths.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Yes, it is also a game. So cool.
> 
> I have not had time to post again. I grabbed the mail on the way out to sub today and didn't notice the envelope until I was getting out of the car. I opened it when I got in the building and took a quick picture to post. Just now really getting to look at it. It is awesome.
> 
> Thank you Reaper! I so love the fortune teller booths.


that is so cool that it is a game too . 
love the idea as a book mark also 
never seen one like it very cool .


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome stuff imthegoddess! And it's just a teaser! wow!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

trying to think of something to go with my Victim's liking/theme..



printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, I am trying to come up with some too. Other than me getting some supplies and picking up something today, I have not been very productive yet. But, I will get on this since I am through with my two long trips two weekends in a row. Hmmm,,,,,gotta get going on this Reaping,.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

really need to think about this. hahahhaha


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great cards printersdevil!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG, I can hardly contain my excitement over the box I received. I had to call my husband who is leaving on a trip to tell him all the awesome goodies I received. My Reaper is the best, my fantabulous reaper of all times. This box had an underlying theme of day of the dead.

First, a letter and a day of the dead parasol. I cannot explain how beautiful it is. The photos do not do it justice. I love it. I think I have a special place to display it.



















continuing the Day of the Dead theme, a hand painted statue and a hand painted lazy Susan with a lovely sugar skull painted on it.













Then the most fabulous open book and wand makers guide book complete with a wand.



















More to come.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Then there was the moss family. Mom, Dad, and the tykes.




















Then this cute little ghoul







These four really thin tapers with a cube glass candle holder.







And last, but not least, this metal lantern with spiders.









Thank you my most fabulous reaper. I love it all, and am feeling so humbled by your gifts.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printersdevil, I love the eyes watching you, and your postcard.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome! Love all the DoD goodies!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What wonderful day of the dead things, goddess!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really love your reap, im the goddess! Everything is beautiful. I like that lantern, very much.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks witchykitty, I like it too.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Goddess, what a fabulous reap! I think the way the wand is put inside the book is very cool, may have to try that myself. Love the moss family too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap! I went to bed right after I came in yesterday then got up to eat when hubby had it ready and back to bed. Look what I missed!

Love it all. I especially love the lazy Susan. What great DoD items for you. It is beginning. Looking forward to more photos as teasers and Reaps start coming in.

Great Reaper you had and more to come. Wow!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im the Goddess your reaper has done well, I love that wand book, how cool is that....and different. Everything is awesome!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh wicked awsome gift u gotten goddess!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad the parasol made it and did not get broke and you liked it that was the item I was wondering if you would really like  . Yes I am I am goddess reaper  I am glad you like everything there will be one more box I will ship in April so the prizes are not over yet hehe


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Really creative gifts, Saki. I think the parasol is really cool.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got another teaser from my Reaper. Check out this fortune teller card. I love having such positive things in my future. Truthfully, this is great. I just found out last week that I have to have another surgery on my knee so positives right now are nice. Love it.









Also this was inside the card and I LOVE witches of all types.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

im in a teasing mood yet at same time fighting with a thingy im wrkin on arrrgghhh aready wasted 2 Photo papers n ink cuz bloody thing aint showing up when print arrrrgghhhhhhh


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

could it be Poe? awesome!

know how you feel me and my printer aren't talking right now!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spookyone I am terrible at printing Things also. I waste so much, it's sad really. 

Printer love the red witch


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Parasole is great, and I love the bottles!


Saki.Girl said:


> I am so glad the parasol made it and did not get broke and you liked it that was the item I was wondering if you would really like  . Yes I am I am goddess reaper  I am glad you like everything there will be one more box I will ship in April so the prizes are not over yet hehe


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Photo of Poe, but what is it and what is he doing??? Fun. It looks creepy cropped like that. 

Printersdevil you must be in heaven with that fortune teller. Watch out for the feathers!

Uh oh, this will get you really riled up for a real fortune teller booth and dad will kill you if you make a big one for him to store! Just saying......


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome fortune teller cards!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ssssshhhhhh, texaslucky! If I do one, I'll just say, I have had this forever. You must have forgotten about it. lol


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome DoD items imthegoddess!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, those are some nice cards people are getting. I've just finished a Christmas present I was working on, three months late, so now I can devote my time to the reeper now.

I love the Day of the Dead things you received, imthegoddess. That parasol is to die for! I love it. You could carry that in a funeral parade. That's a beautiful Mary paper mache too. I've never thought of having one of those in my display. The moss family was great too. So many things.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was really great gift. I enjoyed checking out the DOD theme.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good Scareme. Youre just finishing up a Christmas gift so I don't feel so bad about not getting your candy corn witch out to you. Haha....I have all of the supplies just been working on the Reaping. I promise I haven't forgotten you. Haha...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh please, no hurry on it. If I thought you had stressed during the making of it process, I would not have near the joy in my heart while gazing on it. The best things in life take time, so enjoy the time you spend on it. And I swear, my middle name should have been late. I'm late with almost everything. But as I just said, if I'm going to stress about it, I may as well not do it. Maybe that has come with age, but I slow down and enjoy working on things now. I wish I had learned that when my kids were still young. It's not the finger paint picture hanging on the wall that counts, but the time spent making it. Damn, if I could just get my hands on some grandkids, I'd do it right this time.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ummm. I made a teaser?


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Getting pretty quiet out there so I thought I'd post alittle teaser picture for my victim-----you know who you are-----Oh, wait a minute----- No You Don't!!! Brhahahahahah.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool, nice shade of green!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I had to work today, but my wonderful mom and girls worked on something for me for my Reaper. This is something special to go with it. Think I need to keep the girls doing stuff like this. They had fun and have plans for more. lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gatorgirl you're to funny. Is it a bracelet? For me?

Texaslucky that map is amazing!!! Did they make that? Wow!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> Wow, those are some nice cards people are getting. I've just finished a Christmas present I was working on, three months late, so now I can devote my time to the reeper now.
> 
> I love the Day of the Dead things you received, imthegoddess. That parasol is to die for! I love it. You could carry that in a funeral parade. That's a beautiful Mary paper mache too. I've never thought of having one of those in my display. The moss family was great too. So many things.


 Scareme, Mary is not paper mache, she is a ceramic statue Saki,Girl had painted to look like that. It is absolutely beautiful.



Jules17 said:


> Awesome DoD items imthegoddess!!


 Thanks! Jules.



texaslucky said:


> View attachment 194740
> 
> 
> I had to work today, but my wonderful mom and girls worked on something for me for my Reaper. This is something special to go with it. Think I need to keep the girls doing stuff like this. They had fun and have plans for more. lol


That is exquisite. How did they make that. Love it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My biggest reaper gift was crafted today, I've been painting, zip tying, cutting things, searching the internet. Playing with oven cleaner. What should I do now?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No, the map was not made by the girls. We found it online. They printed it out on several types of paper including some parchment paper. Finally decided that coffee aging the white paper looked best. They were so much fun. They want to start a business! LOL

I had more help than I needed today, but so enjoyed it. I miss having Audree here on the weekends and today was special with both of them here all day.

Texaslucky was surprised that I didn't almost kill them because I was crafting. They had fun and so did I.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a little peek at something that I picked up for my victim. Can you guess what it will be used for????? Or who it is for???? I will give you a hint it is for my victim. $%#^*. And that is all I am going to say. You all have to wait and see.








I am liking this---and so glad that I bought this. I almost passed on the container when I found it a couple of weeks ago because I didn't know what I would use it for. Then I thought that it was just strange enough to be of some use. LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to love it, printer!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You know the bad part about posting something is that you can't change your mind and keep it. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oh! it's for me?! How cool! Thanks printersdevil! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is for #%^(@(!. LOL, you two crack me up.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting cabinet printersdevil. I can think of a use or two for it. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool printersdevil! cant wait to see the whole complete thing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forwared to seeing more pics


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sending a teaser to my victim later this week!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh YEA!!!! I am one spoiled victim. Paint it Black rocked this box. Thank You so much for taking the time to make me my goodies. The rest of you are going to have to wait til morning to see pics. I need to covet them alittle longer. They are worth the wait. MUahahahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pic soon yaa


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lady Sherry, it's morning, where are the pics?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Had 12 pages to go through! Nice teasers & gifts!! 
Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pictures!!!???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics pics pics


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I went out shopping for my reapee today. I found something I love so much I really want to keep it. But I was reepee shopping, so by rights, its yours. How about we flip a coin? You call it, heads or tails? 

Oh, and I found the teaser I was looking for, I'll get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Didn't I hear someone say pictures??????---Hmmmmmm---I havent seen any yet


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

BTW - did anyone else notice that we're all part of the Puppy Grooming Forum today?????? Hey, maybe Lady Sherry was playing an early April Fools and she really didnt get a box yet----now Im really going to get picture withdrawals......I can feel the shakes starting already


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this adorable card today (maybe yesterday since I came in sick and didn't check the mail). The inside of the card "told" me that I would be seeing this again.










The card was great, but I also received this wonderful book. You push on the crystal ball and it lights up and stops on a page. You open the page for fortune ideas and options. It is so cute. I am going to wear out the batteries playing with it.








Thank you Secret Reaper. This is all so wonderful. You have me spoiled.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool stuff, printersdevil. I am no fortune teller, but I am sensing a theme for your reap...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, me, too! It is so exciting. This is an area that I am so interested in doing up big this year!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Played around with my foam cutter today and did some work on a project, will work on it more tomorrow. I ended up coming down with the sinus crud that's going around and it's kicking my butt. Thinking about taking a hot soak in the bathtub with my Game of Thrones book.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the teaser thread, it keeps me going. I start to slack off and I see something cool and get excited to do more!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the sunset picture was very pretty.
loving all the teasers.
texaslucky, I really love that vampiress. she is so creepy looking. 
I'm the goddess, nice teaser. wow! and all the potion bottles. superb
printersdevil, cute eyes note and that postcard is smart. it will be great in your haunt this year.
I'm the goddess, that parasol is so, so cute. just awesome. and the repaint job on that statue is very nicely done. the wand book is amazing. everything in your reap is very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, someone's really teasing you well.
sopookyone, those eyes are spookyones. lol.
beautiful nightmare, now since you mention it, I bet it is poe.
printersdevil, will it be a box for a vampire kit? awesome.
printersdevil, your reaper will keep us entertained with your gifts. very cool ones


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Head? Maybe Tail? either way it is mine!



scareme said:


> Well I went out shopping for my reapee today. I found something I love so much I really want to keep it. But I was reepee shopping, so by rights, its yours. How about we flip a coin? You call it, heads or tails?
> 
> Oh, and I found the teaser I was looking for, I'll get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I need a big box! about this yaaa big! Anyone?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an idea, I know, any statement starting that way has to be trouble. Instead of mailing, lets all meet and exchange gifts in person. Imagine the fun of seeing everyone opening their gifts in person. It needs to be somewhere in the middle of the country, like say, Oklahoma. You could all stay at my house, I promise I won't cook. You all name the day, and I'll provide booze and boarding. Just a thought.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Funny you say that scareme. I belong to a cooking club that did just that for 7 years! We got together in one city, someone "hosted" & found hotels, campgrounds etc close. Then we spend a week visiting, cooking, shopping & such. It was so great to put faces to names & get to know everyone. I have lifelong friends from that. I would love to do that with the Halloween peeps! Think of the stuff we could create in a week!! And the fun!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Did we find out if Lady SHerry was really reaped or if it was an April Fools post?

I got ANOTHER teaser today! Wow!!!!!








It was another amazing card with a Kitchen Witch this time. It said it was another hint at what I was to receive soon.
I feel soo spoiled.

Thank you Reaper. I feel like I am slacking as a Reaper. I have been busy and did get one teaser mailed off to my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love all your teasers, printer!! the kitchen witch poem is so awesome!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the kitchen witch blessing!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Funny you say that scareme. I belong to a cooking club that did just that for 7 years! We got together in one city, someone "hosted" & found hotels, campgrounds etc close. Then we spend a week visiting, cooking, shopping & such. It was so great to put faces to names & get to know everyone. I have lifelong friends from that. I would love to do that with the Halloween peeps! Think of the stuff we could create in a week!! And the fun!!


That sounds like a lot of fun. Were these people you had known for some time, or did you meet through your love of cooking? I would so love to do that. And like you said, a group working on props for a week. Just think of what we could turn out. Driving home with a ground breaker buckled into the passenger seat and two mud monsters fighting in the back seat over who cut one. Sounds like heave to me. 

Printersdevil, those are some great cards you are getting. I feel bad not having sent the teaser yet. I've already started putting thing in the main box. At this rate the main box will get there before the teaser.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my WONDERFUL box. It is all mine!!!! There is a little of every one of my rooms. Yep I am special.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, that is another cool teaser. your reaper rocks.
lady sherry, nice reap. dang, you got a mermaid. yep, you got lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So glad you liked everything, Lady Sherry. Hope you show lots of photos of you Scary Tales haunt this year. I am sure it will be great.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was great!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> So glad you liked everything, Lady Sherry. Hope you show lots of photos of you Scary Tales haunt this year. I am sure it will be great.


Hopefully I will have video this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Sherry, that is fantastic! Oh, I love the Figi Mermaid. When you teach us how to do a small one, I will have to have a bigger one, too, later. lol.

Great stuff. 

Did you find the big stuffed rabbit that you were looking for? Everyone around here is marking down Easter stuff. If you still need one, I will keep an eye out this weekend. I finally went to the Urgent Care and got an antiobiotic and some magic cough pills. I actually slept last night! Yeah, I will be better for the MNT next weekend. Let me know about the rabbit. 

I have the labels and something special for Vampire Kits for anyone there who wants them. It is soooooo cool.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. Were these people you had known for some time, or did you meet through your love of cooking? I would so love to do that. And like you said, a group working on props for a week. Just think of what we could turn out. Driving home with a ground breaker buckled into the passenger seat and two mud monsters fighting in the back seat over who cut one. Sounds like heave to me.
> 
> Printersdevil, those are some great cards you are getting. I feel bad not having sent the teaser yet. I've already started putting thing in the main box. At this rate the main box will get there before the teaser.


We met online on a Cooking Club website. We chatted online for a couple years & decided it would be fun to meet. Went on for 7 years. We did "gifts" for eachother that we brought with us. We planned theme nights some years, others from the Cooking Club magazine. I collected recipes from members & did a cookbook the 5th year for everyone. I would be Psyched to do this with a halloween group!



LadySherry said:


> View attachment 195015
> View attachment 195015
> View attachment 195016
> View attachment 195017
> ...


Super Reap! Was PIB your reaper? 



printersdevil said:


> Lady Sherry, that is fantastic! Oh, I love the Figi Mermaid. When you teach us how to do a small one, I will have to have a bigger one, too, later. lol.
> 
> Great stuff.
> 
> ...


I missed a local M&T Last weekend. Was really stormy & hubby was on call. Others are planning some & I hope I don't miss any more. Hope you get better quickly & enjoy your M&T weekend! So what are the labels & something special you speak of?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You've got a lot of great things there Lady Sherry. Do I see an Easter bonnet in the mix, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

scareme said:


> You've got a lot of great things there Lady Sherry. Do I see an Easter bonnet in the mix, or am I just seeing things?


Haha, She wanted a Mary Poppins costume from the carousel ride scene. Her theme this year is Scary Tales. So making things for this reap was really fun and different.










There is also a Little Dark Riding Hood costume:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paintitblack, those costumes are amazing. I love your handiwork. they turned out adorable.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW!! Fabulous paint it black!! 
Any chance you can do an adult Minion Costume?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lady Sherry,, Love your reap!! you were really spoiled!!!!



I was teased today!!! I received a wonderful picture of a witch, I will take pictures later,, thank you so much,, it is a fabulous picture, will look great on my china where I have a witch display!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Bethene Paint it Black was my reaper. And yes I am spoiled. Thanks PIB for those pics I was going to dress my mannequins in the costume for pics but I would have to dig them out.

Printersdevil.... Hopefully the meds will work fast. Excited about next weekend. I have not found the right rabbit to corrupt but I don't want to corrupt a brand new rabbit but thanks for the offer. Can't wait to see what you have for the vamp kits. And yes figi mermaids are on the agenda you can never have enough. LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Those costumes are fantastic! You are so impressive Paint It Black. When I saw the hat I thought Easter bonnet? Dead wedding veil? Never in the world did Mary Poppins come to mind. And killer Red riding Hood. Lady Sherry, you have such a great idea for Halloween.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know, Now I am thinking I may want to do a Scary Tales theme in the future. Ugh - so many themes, so little time...so little storage space, LOLOL.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps Lady Sherry will "pay it forward" with her stuff.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been teased!!!















I'm in love with this card and will be framing it!

My Secret Reaper must have a video camera on me because today at work I was just talking about how I wore Halloween socks year round!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I am taking a label for Figi mermaids. She wants one that is like for a museum display. I also have one that I found from here via Pinterest that tells a little about th Figi Mermaid.

Can't reveal the vampire secret yet. The first one is for someone special...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was teased today!!!! My Reaper sent me photo album of graveyard pictures. It was great!!! I enjoyed looking at them. They totally made my day! Pictures.. Reaper.... I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was so excited about my card and socks that I completely missed an envelope that said Stickers for the Kids. My daughter however misses nothing and just brought it to me!! LOL








So so so cute!!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone is getting some great reaper gifts!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff everyone. The photo album of graveyards is so cool . Love it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, I love the hearse. so deathly fancy. and those socks are too cute.
no whining, that is a very thoughtful gift. you were teased well.
kloey, leave it to the kids. cute stickers. I love the witch and frankie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kloey, love that card, and the socks too! they look cozy,, great stickers for your daughter too!

NOWHINING, what great cemetery pictures,, I adore cemetery pictures!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool tteasers! And those costumes rock! great reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry these did not turn out great, but here are the pictures of the great picture from my reaper!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so so much!! sorry , I kept getting reflections on it from the lighting,,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool, bethene, I also love that witch behind the first one. 

nowhining, I have some real pic n a CD somewhere of crypts in New Orleans that I took the last time I was there and some in the low country of South Carolina that are of confederate cemeteries. They are really spooky. I will try to find them and post them.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome reaps and teasers! PIB you have totally spoiled Lady Sherry!!! She is one lucky reapee  Kloey the socks are so cute and love the stickers! Bethene your witch is great ! And what can I say---an album of graveyards and spooky pics---who would love that??!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, I think the picture will fit great on the China, the witch it is by was given to me a few years ago for Christmas, by friends. The dears always get me a little something for Halloween decorating.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 195015
> 
> Here is my WONDERFUL box. It is all mine!!!! There is a little of every one of my rooms. Yep I am special.


 That tin man pumpkin is so cute.



kloey74 said:


> I
> 
> My Secret Reaper must have a video camera on me because today at work I was just talking about how I wore Halloween socks year round!
> View attachment 195061


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Victim, I haven;t forgotten about you. You are on my mind! Soon dear victim, soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I know you people are getting tired of little ole me getting all these teasers! I am just giddy over all this attention!! Today, I got a teaser and two PIF gifts!!!!! Talk about Halloween love---I am feeling it.











Love this! The detail is amazing and you can read all the info about the various lines and what they mean. The inside of this card says. " I see Beautiful treasures in your future-the tme is drawing near. 

I have already received many treasures in the Reapers. 

Also included is this:







It is very original and I love it--complete with the message written backwards!

On the back of it, it says, " You will soon receive the first of 4 boxes! All with different themes. I have given you hints to 3 of those themes. The 4th will be a "welcome" surprise."

Now, I am really intrigued. Four boxes????? Wow, this is better than Christmas.

Thank you Reaper!!!


Something went haywire when posting this. If you are seeing the black table runner that is supposed to be in the PIF things Rec'vd this year. It is the DT black table runner from garthgoyle.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

very cool reaper teasers Printersdevil, and great PIF table runner.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My wonderful reaper Saki, has struck again. This has been over the top. I continue to be awed, and amazed.

First, these wonderful Haunted Mansion inspired candles. I love the Haunted Mansion, and have stood in the stretching room many times. I love these.







Then this lovely case full of goodies.













It's a special case of curiosities filled with three poison bottles, another bottle, a light up, color changing stick, a hand towel that has a skull, and says spells, incense, and some adorable soaps Saki made.
































Saki.Girl, I can't begin to thank you enough for all the wonderful gifts you made me during this reaping. You have really spoiled me rotten.

One last question, did you make all the labels yourself? They're fabulous.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> My wonderful reaper Saki, has struck again. This has been over the top. I continue to be awed, and amazed.
> 
> First, these wonderful Haunted Mansion inspired candles. I love the Haunted Mansion, and have stood in the stretching room many times. I love these.
> View attachment 195146
> ...



you are very welcome was great being your reaper and making such fun items for you 
.  the labels on the case on jar i bought off of esty


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great Reap. Love everything. Im the goddess, you have some wonderful new things and saki, you did a fabulous job. That container is great and I love the Haunted Mansion candles, too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What a great idea on the candles. Way to go Saki. Every thing else is also well done.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

What an awesome reap imthegoddess! Especially love those Haunted Mansion candles! Saki...you may have to give a tutorial on them!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pictures, Mod Podge & DT Glass candles. 
Somewhere is a pic of one I did & burned for "testing" on the night of my bday party.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

nice! I like the candles!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

love the socks Kloe, I too wear my Halloween socks all year! And love the picture Bethene got! Saki, you rock! Great reap! WOW


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, that witch picture is very witchy nice. and even though the kitchen witch is from before, I just want to say it is very cool looking.
printersdevil, I think you are getting spoiled. what awesome teasers you are getting. and what a nice gift from garth. 
I'm the goddess, wowza, saki outdid herself again. what amazing gifts


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Printers, I love the palm reading card. That would be so fun to memorize thos for doing a "reading" at Halooween and the PIF runner is great also.
Goddess, how awesome is the case?????????You are the luckiest---that is for sure  Saki.girl I bow to your craftiness


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

That case is beyond awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

That just happened.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gnomes!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, love the gnomes


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I Want Those Gnomes!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Eagle has landed!! Someone got reaped today --- That is if USPS isnt fibbing to me


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

cool gnomes! love them!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethene I just love that witch picture! So different! 

Printer you are getting really cool cards, I'll be happy to see your Reaping. Looks like fortune tellers and kitchen witches for you

Imthegoddess love those candles and those potion bottles are awesome! 

Kloey I too wear Halloween socks all year long! I'm sensing a theme here with us. Haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> The Eagle has landed!! Someone got reaped today --- That is if USPS isnt fibbing to me


Pics who got some goodies we want to see


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

The pictures of the gnomes is what was sent to me. I haven't been reaped yet, just teased. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Cool looking gnomes. I have a huge vacant lot next door that my BF owns. It would make a great place for a haunt one day. This will be my first year to really decorate and all money is going into the house remodel right now. But, there is a lot of potential for the years to come. I would love to have some of those gnomes for my front flower garden.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> My wonderful reaper Saki, has struck again. This has been over the top. I continue to be awed, and amazed.
> 
> First, these wonderful Haunted Mansion inspired candles. I love the Haunted Mansion, and have stood in the stretching room many times. I love these.
> View attachment 195146
> ...


awesome reap Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> awesome reap Saki!


thanks girl did you see the day of the dead umbrella and stuff  she was a great victim to do


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy Moly Saki, you're the gift that just keeps giving and giving. 

In other news, I've Been Reaped. When I saw the box I didn't really know who my reaper was, (I don't know everybody's real name) But then when I read the letter I yelled, "It's GatorGirl!" My hubby came in from the other room to see what I was yelling about. I have wonderful gifts, and I'm going to go right now and dump some pictures from my camera so I can take some more. I promise you'll see them today. I'm going right now. Thank you so much Gator Girl! You did a great job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Holy Moly Saki, you're the gift that just keeps giving and giving.
> 
> In other news, I've Been Reaped. When I saw the box I didn't really know who my reaper was, (I don't know everybody's real name) But then when I read the letter I yelled, "It's GatorGirl!" My hubby came in from the other room to see what I was yelling about. I have wonderful gifts, and I'm going to go right now and dump some pictures from my camera so I can take some more. I promise you'll see them today. I'm going right now. Thank you so much Gator Girl! You did a great job.


just try to make sure all my victims are very happy  

can not wait to see your pics


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

yay pictures! cant wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures, yeah, pictures coming tonight!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Came home to find this awsome teaser from my Reaper!! Love, love, love it!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, we will be waiting for photos.
Jules, great teaser.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, love the teaser.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool teaser and pics of a reaping on the way!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo..love that Jules!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey I am waiting for pictures!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love the Poe teaser!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reaps and teasers so far, guys!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

having pic with drawls someone post pics hehe


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, scareme, scareme, 
Wherefore art thee?

We neeeeeeeedddddd to see pictures!!!!

Anyone else reaped or receive a teaser?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil, the eagle has left the nest.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Picnpic pic pic hehehhe we needs pics plz!!!! Ummm can ya say picture withdrawls hehe


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are so funny. Here pictures, pictures, pictures. whistles, here boy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

our pic thread is slow so here is a cool pic 

\


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant show any teaser pics like I usually do, the person would know immediately it was for them!

Saki I might just cry if someone made me a cake like that! haha....The kids got me a twilight cake last year and I thought that was great but this is the holy grail, haha....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I cant show any teaser pics like I usually do, the person would know immediately it was for them!
> 
> Saki I might just cry if someone made me a cake like that! haha....The kids got me a twilight cake last year and I thought that was great but this is the holy grail, haha....


I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh scareme where oh where are your pics


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I see scareme is on this morning. Hopefully we will get to see her awesome reaping pictures today.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

"gasp" I...need.....PICTURES! "choke, cough, sputter"


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I take so long. In a perfect world, I pick up the camera, I take pictures, I post. In the real world, I pick up the camera, memory full. Where is the cord to download pictures? As I'm searching, I see three other things I need to do (I'm easily distracted). So on day two, I find the camera cord, download, and erase. Oh look...the battery is dead. Look in the cabinet for batteries, of course there aren't any. By the time I get to the store and buy batteries, I can't find the cord again. The worse part is I have no kids at home I can blame this on. It's been almost a week, but here it goes.

gatorgirl was my reaper, and she did a great job. I was blessed with an abundance of vintage Halloween. She printed and made everything herself. Another talented soul. It's going to take me a couple of posts to show everything I received, so please be patient with me.

She sent me these beautiful banners. I thought she must have bought them they were done so professionally. I've bought banners at Michaels that weren't this nice.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This was the first time she decoupage. It turned out great.










This is the bracelet that was in the little box.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

And she made this fantastic calender. She's going to be sorry because I'll be after her for one every year.




























Thanks again gatorgirl. I love everything!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice reap! You got some great stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme saved the day whoot . thanks for posting and making me laugh on the camera story I can so relate LOL 

great reap love how the calendar turned out gatorgirl everything looks fantastic


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome reap! I love all the vintage feel going on and everything is so neat and perfect!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I'll keep that in mind


Don't tease me Bethany, haha....oh ...I guess this is a teaser thread hu!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

scareme I do believe you and my sister have the same taste. Vintage and sugar skulls. Beautiful reaping gatorgirl! You decoupaged like a champ!!!

Someone in Texas should receive a box on Monday............mwuhahhwahhaha....


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a little teaser for a special victim.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, still having problems with the plaster of paris so............ I'm starting over from scratch on this particular project. Got the bases started and the glue is currently drying. Tomorrow I'll move on to the next step with these. I've got two other ideas that I might toy around with today and I've got 1 project that is almost finished. Unfortunately the last pieces are proving to be difficult. I need something in a particular size and so far I've got every size but the one I need 
Got asked to work again this weekend so after tomorrow I won't have time to work on stuff again til Monday and I just realized that we've got about 2 weeks left til the mailing deadline 
What happened to all the time?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I know hard to belive shipping is 2 weeks from tommorow time flew by. 

Just a heads up I am not going to be doing a mini reaper 2 this year sign up for the big reaper is only a few monthhs away.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, gator girl made this stuff???? Fantastic. It looks so professional. Great job gator girl.

Scareme, you gave us all a good laugh and believe me I needed it. They say that laughter is a great stress reliever and I need it right now. I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone of emails.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just found out that I have the opportunity to go to Kansas City tomorrow and am trying to decide if I should go or stay here and work on projects for my victim.
Does any one know of any good places to shop? If I go I would love to be able to stop some where and shop for my victim, add some more to their box


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Killer reap scareme! Really great vintage banners and I love that little lampshade! Awesome job gatorgirl!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super reap!! I'd do the 2nd mini, but going back to Ohio for a visit in may.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was teased today thank you reaper you made my day


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great teaser! Love the frog coin purse. And the spider necklace. Is that a skull necklace?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scareme, your reaper did an awesome job! I love the banners and the sugar skull items. Way to go gatorgirl!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Great teaser! Love the frog coin purse. And the spider necklace. Is that a skull necklace?


yep it sure is a skull necklace


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my box to the post office today. Just before I was going to seal it, I received some cute barrettes. I threw a couple in the box cause I know my reepee is a barrette kind of person.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

cool teaser


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool reap scareme. Love the teaser saki.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Teaser for my victim! Hoping to mail my small box of goodies tomorrow! Just remember, it's not the size if the package -ER-  good things come in small packages!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, you got a perfect reap. awesome gifts. that banner with the characters was my favorite. very cute. 
look, texaslucky is sending someone on vacation to no less, a wonderful stay in a dream castle. a two week stay, with room and board. dream on victim. lol.
saki, nice teaser. the skull necklace is very pretty indeed.
beautiful nightmare, you are such a tease. thanks. lol. is that a hello kitty?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eye see you Dear victim


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> booswife, you got a perfect reap. awesome gifts. that banner with the characters was my favorite. very cute.
> look, texaslucky is sending someone on vacation to no less, a wonderful stay in a dream castle. a two week stay, with room and board. dream on victim. lol.
> saki, nice teaser. the skull necklace is very pretty indeed.
> beautiful nightmare, you are such a tease. thanks. lol. is that a hello kitty?


its definitely not a hello kitty or my 4 year old daughter would of taken it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i was teased today thank you reaper you made my day


What a great tease. I wonder if two of those are hints about something in the box, and one is just a tease. And it might not be as obvious as it seems.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> What a great tease. I wonder if two of those are hints about something in the box, and one is just a tease. And it might not be as obvious as it seems.


LOL I have so been pondering what one is the tease and which two are the hints 
so many combinations my little brain is coming up with lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool stuff, saki. Love the necklace.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED! I came in to find a big box between my glass door and the other one. I was so excited and then got made at the delivery person. The wind is blowing like crazy here and they put this on the inside of one of the glass doors and it would not shut. It is a wonder that the wind didn't snap it open and break it. Dang them!

I still have not opened. I am waiting for hubby to get home so that I have an audience! LOL


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a teaser today! 

My SR sent me an envelope with glossy prints of witchy Easter cards (some are Swedish, because it's a tradition there for witches to be Easter symbols), and a cool Universal Monsters photo, too! 

Thank you Secret Reaper (bawk bawk....haha, had to do that, love those old Cadbury Creme Egg commercials!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so excited to get to share pictures with you on this beautiful Friday afternoon. I received a big box from booswife02. Here is the back of the box with a special sign for me with artwork.








Next is a gorgeous red hat!








Then we have a pretty box loaded with witch things including a red scarf, numerous bracelets wide and thin, metal and stretch, a framed picture of a witch dressed in red and explaining how to find your true love and a very unique spell book







Spell book:







Picture:







Scarf for me--the Red Witch:







Bracelets:







Plus several more metal bangle bracelets that I didn't get a photo of.
Black widow venom bottle:







Hubby said he better watch out for that potion!
Beautiful decorated besom or broom that has my first initial on it. The flowers look like they were made of spell pages!








Wow what details.
Card with a black cat. My black weiner dogs better watch out or they will be replaced. Lula thinks she is a cat already since she loves to jump on top of things and climb.







Back of card:








I am just so excited. This is all so wonderful. You must have been doing some reading. I remarked about the wonderful red hat and that I had never had one. Jim reminded me that I had a hissy fit in late January because I couldn't find one. I wanted to do a Valentines Witches Tea. Then we lost my BIL and I just sort of let all of that go for the year. Thank you so much for finding one for me, Bernice!

I think I got pics of all except a few of the metal bangle bracelets.

Now, if this all was not ENOUGH, the card says that there is another box to come. Wow! Thank you so much, booswife. I love everything.

Thanks for the spell and picture to show me how to find my love, but I found him many, many moons ago. He is a keeper after over 41 years!

I love everything!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will take pictures of the inside of this unusual spell book to share later


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress, those are great cards. I love them.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, the Red Witch box is wonderful. So much thought put into each item inside. Incredible job, Booswife. And wow - more to come!

The Easter cards are really cool too, Lairmistress. I haven't ever seen any like that.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

LairMistress I love that universal monsters one! cool!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im so glad you like your Red Witch theme box Printer! Can you guess what the other three themes are? Have you tried to figure it out yet? 

It started with your red hat that I knew you wanted so much, then I found the pic of the witch with the love spell and I said well, shes got to have that! haha.... that's why you love witches so much! and I knew you wanted to do glamour witches so I had to find some flashy jewelry.

I love how the broom turned out, the flowers are pages that I made you are correct 

I super love how the spell book turned out. Its different that's for sure. It was that new red photo album that I got at the thrift store I posted on the what did you find thread. of course it was to new so I had to take it apart, haha...

also I know how much you love potion bottles and that one was red glass so I had to throw it in to match the red witch theme.

I CAN NOT WAIT FOR YOU TO SEE YOUR OTHER BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job booswife way to go the red hat is so cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, the red hat is So gorgeous! Love the broom and the spell book too. Well, actually, it is all wonderful!! What a great reap! You knocked it out of the park, booswife!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Another awesome reap!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm having withdrawls from the "like" button


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boosewife, those eyeball flowers are very pretty.
printersdevil, I hear you. I always like to open it with my daughter. we oo and aa over everything. and just to mention...you got reaped. fabulous. I think there should be a red hat society for witches. I don't have a red hat. I want a red hat. I have lots of hats. but no red hats. lucky you.
lairmistress, very cool. now, just so you know....that Frankenstein picture is sweet.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MummyOf5, believe me I wanted to hit a Killer Like button with everything I discovered in my Reap box.

Booswife, BOXES????? As in more than one? OMG, this is a lot already. My husband said that he won't be able to live with me when the rest gets here!

I will post pictures of the spell book tomorrow or maybe Sunday since I am headed to Lady Sherry's tomorrow for a MNT. I need to take pictures with more light so that everyone can see the detail on each page. It is exquisite.

Do you scrapbook, booswife? I have been trying to figure out where all the small embellishments in the book are from. You really outdid yourself on this and I am so honored to be the recipient.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

those were wonderful gifts I see. Good job everyone. Yeah I am still waiting, but that is okay. I am not really in a hurry.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I'm having withdrawls from the "like" button


me too



NOWHINING said:


> those were wonderful gifts I see. Good job everyone. Yeah I am still waiting, but that is okay. I am not really in a hurry.


Nowhining, my victim is still waiting too. Could that mean I am your reaper? Bwhahahahaha! Sorry, I'm not your reaper, really.

printerdevil and booswife, great items. So nicely done.

lairmistress, I have never heard of those cards before.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You could be playing mind games.... Are you mine?


im the goddess said:


> me too
> 
> 
> Nowhining, my victim is still waiting too. Could that mean I am your reaper? Bwhahahahaha! Sorry, I'm not your reaper, really.
> ...


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lairmistress, such really great cards!
Printers, I bet everyone on your block could hear you when you opened your box ---and there's more??--How awesome!! That red hat is to die for . I was thinking of being a witch myself this Halloween, you can bet I'm going to copy the flowers on the broom because they are just too beautiful!! Gorgeous shawl and really wonderful spellbook! Booswife, you did a fantastic reape for Printers!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so, who will be reaped next?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so excited that I couldn't sleep last night. I realized that I have several long black witchy looking skirts and a black and red blouse that will look good with the hat and shawl. I even have a dressy red or several black witchy looking ones for my tea. Loving this. It can't get much better than the past few weeks with all the cards and PIFs, this wonderful Red Witch Box, today's MNT and not too long ago the wonderful winter reaper box, too. And there is more....

I am so amazed. The other is something fortune teller theme from the cards that I have received. Not sure where this is going,, but it is great!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will say that you are correct again on the fortune teller front....it will be your last box. Do you have a guess for the other two?

Remember I told you In your last teaser card that there were 4 

I should have sent you some chamomile tea to drink after opening your box so you could calm down, haha...

I actually don't scrapbook. Others have asked me that. I get most of my little paper things from Michaels on the after Halloween clearance sale. I use that stuff all year long. Even if I cant think of something to do with it at that minute if its halloween themed I know ill use it somehow. My Michaels actually has some Halloween scrapbooking stuff in the clearance section still. I think im the only one buying it, haha....I had originally wrote in your book with pencil so I could see if it would all fit. I intended to go over it with pen but I like how it looked older with the pencil so I just left it like that on purpose.

When I got your name for the reaping I didn't even have to look at your list, I had so many ideas already! I couldn't narrow it down so I decided to go all out and do a series, haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a teaser today!!!! So excited! Reaper it is the perfect gift! I don't have it and will put it in my computer for now and listen to it while surfing HF!!! Thank you soooo much!!!!! I really really love it! And my package looked awesome! I'm cutting out and keeping my reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I got a teaser today!!!! So excited! Reaper it is the perfect gift! I don't have it and will put it in my computer for now and listen to it while surfing HF!!! Thank you soooo much!!!!! I really really love it! And my package looked awesome! I'm cutting out and keeping my reaper




Great teaser booswife let us know how the CD is


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Halloween Forum Facebook Page Told me the Like button will be returning


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pictures Lairmisstress.

printersdevil, what a great reap. I love your red hat and want to see pictures of you in it. Booswife did a really creative box. And more still to come? All I can say is wow. 

That a fantastic teaser, booswife. 

And Bethany, if there was a like button, I'd hit it for your post.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, nice teaser. I use to have that cd, it has some beautiful music on it. only mine didn't have a crack on the case. hmmm, I gave mine away to a wonderful person whom I thought would like it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, 4 boxes! OMG

Wow, I one was great, then you mentioned the next. So, I thought there were 2. Then I thought you said 3 meaning total and now you tell me that there are three MORE....

Oh my, I am so spoiled already.

I will get some pics tomorrow of the spell book and me in the red hat since I was requested. 

I just got in about half an hour ago from the MNT. It was so much fun visiting with everyone and we got to see some awesome video coverage of Trans Con


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you guys did at your M&T Printersdevil! How did the werewolf whiskers work out for you?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the whiskers, Bethany. I kept a few for a bottle display and took the rest with me to share. I had printed off some labels, too. We had one not there that will love them. I should have kept a few for her. I have her all the booklets and labels for the next MNT. Sherry has her Skutterfly. I need to mail her the label. I left those on my printer!

I have a perfect little square shadowbox frame that I picked up somewhere recently that will be the home to my Skutterfly. It has a pink rose in it. on an orange background. I hope that the background is usable since I have the yellow Skuttterfly and it will look cool on that background. If the glue shows from the orginal I will just replace the material.

Thanks again! Those whiskers are super cool. I had them out when I first got there and Cyclone Jack walked by and said "whiskers from the East Coast", LOL

We didn't get to the Figi Mermaids, but I will attempt one soon. Sherry may come my way later to work on them. I was a couple hours late getter there yesterday and others were late too due to baseball games, etc. 

We made rising spirits. Very cool. Now I want a heat gun!!! Jaybo and Dixie, Cyclone Jack and Don and Mary (don't know their screen names here) made some cool things too. Cyclone worked on a huge wooden sign to go above this cemetery. They others did a rising spirit that was really tall with arms. Lady Sherry and I did the circular rising spirits to hang. Amazing that a 10 foot PVC pipe could be formed into this aboutr 2 1/2 foot tall creation. Sherry's will hang inside her gorgeous columns and she also did another to hang. Mine will go in my trees above the cemetery.

I am going to make one of the big tall PVC forms for a witch.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Love the whiskers, Bethany. I kept a few for a bottle display and took the rest with me to share. I had printed off some labels, too. We had one not there that will love them. I should have kept a few for her. I have her all the booklets and labels for the next MNT. Sherry has her Skutterfly. I need to mail her the label. I left those on my printer!
> 
> I have a perfect little square shadowbox frame that I picked up somewhere recently that will be the home to my Skutterfly. It has a pink rose in it. on an orange background. I hope that the background is usable since I have the yellow Skuttterfly and it will look cool on that background. If the glue shows from the orginal I will just replace the material.
> 
> ...



I can message Lady Sherry & email her the label. Hope someone posts pics of what was going on there. 
Sounds like a busy day!

I bought a Heat Gun a few weeks ago.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, I would like to see photos of the projects you all worked on in Texas too!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will put this out there - I'd be happy to Host a M&T in Central FL.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I can message Lady Sherry & email her the label. Hope someone posts pics of what was going on there.
> Sounds like a busy day!
> 
> I bought a Heat Gun a few weeks ago.


Did you know you can roast marshmallows with your heat gun? I learned that at one of the M&Ts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Smores with a heat gun. Cool. 

Or just marshmallows. But chocolate is always good!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a heat gun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to see pictures of what you guys made! hubby has a heat gun I believe, would love to know what and how you made them!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> Did you know you can roast marshmallows with your heat gun? I learned that at one of the M&Ts.


I did not know that!! Good to know in case I get hungry when I'm crafting in the garage.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the cards that I received, everyone! I squealed when I opened the envelope.  I love, love love Swedish Easter cards. I think that it's so cool that they have an Easter witch tradition, which is very similar to Germany's May Day witch tradition. 

Sorry that I got quiet again all of a sudden. Someone broke the touch pad on my laptop, and I couldn't post much of anything, because I was using a horrible wireless mouse that would decide to jump into the middle of a post and delete half of it, and make the rest illegible, because I didn't realize that it was doing it, so I was typing over portions of what I'd already typed.

I THINK that this new mouse is better, I haven't had that problem yet!

Anywho, my apologies to my victim, I haven't had a chance to send any teasers or anything. I have my two youngest kiddos home this week due to their spring break being different from my oldest's (who had it the week before last, for some crazy reason!). After this week, I should be back on track, and who knows, maybe I will get something cool made while they're napping. IF they nap! 



printersdevil said:


> LairMistress, those are great cards. I love them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok, at the risk of sounding like a dufus, what is a M&T. Is it Margaritas and tacos???????? Sounds yummy  Im in


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Ok, at the risk of sounding like a dufus, what is a M&T. Is it Margaritas and tacos???????? Sounds yummy  Im in


Nice try gatorgirl. M&T stands for make and take. Haunters get together and build/show how to build a certain prop or craft. Maybe something you have never done before and need some guidance. You make it and take it with you.
They are a must go to if you get the chance.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany I'm down for an M&T. Even if I have to drive from NC. I want to go to one sooo bad!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer. Here's a tease from box #2


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You could always serve margaritas and tacos at the M&T. Sounds appropriate,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Booswife, When you get to this area, we'll get you into Florida haunters!! And we'll have M&T's of our own.  
Gatorgirl, I'm down with the M&T Having M&T's  I do make a killer Margarita!!! Anytime you want to head this way let me know!! We do have 2 guest bedrooms, well we will have when our mattress arrives!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> our pic thread is slow so here is a cool pic
> 
> \


Oooooommmggg that is wicked!!!!!! Oohh btw GUESsssssss wat everyone muwhahahhaah ive been reaped


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

My dear reaper i must say thank you thank you thank you thank you very much you had made my day sooo much better and im enjoying everything (sadly the movie wont be very enjoying due to no close caption but thats okay) btw my hubby was very amused with the mask which was very freaking AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool stuff spooky one. That is an awesome mask and I LOVE the skulls. The hanging guy is also pretty neat.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A bubbling cauldron---picture of some type???? I can't wait.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice reap!! If that skull with the foot is a growing one, I have one in a jar! Looks so cool!

Forgot, got growing skulls & body parts (smaller than spookyone's) at DT the other day!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice reap love the big skull


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Spookyone---as your previous reaper, I know those gifts are PERFECT for you! That is an awesome skull.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the skulls. That mask is pretty freaky!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spookyone I love the big skull, great reap!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like a dream come true Bethany!


QUOTE=Bethany;1607826]Booswife, When you get to this area, we'll get you into Florida haunters!! And we'll have M&T's of our own.  
Gatorgirl, I'm down with the M&T Having M&T's  I do make a killer Margarita!!! Anytime you want to head this way let me know!! We do have 2 guest bedrooms, well we will have when our mattress arrives! [/QUOTE]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, looks like a goblin coming out of a cauldron.
spookyone, that is a pretty nice reap. I favor the hanging guy and the spider.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reap of printersdevil and with more to come! Amazing! Love the skulls and mask spookyone got too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reaps so far, everyone! Lots of things I would love for myself!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The mask is wild looking


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Ok, at the risk of sounding like a dufus, what is a M&T. Is it Margaritas and tacos???????? Sounds yummy  Im in


 Great idea Gatorgirl!



booswife02 said:


> Printer. Here's a tease from box #2


Cool mask. It's sure to scare up some screams. Sorry your finger looks like you cut it. Hope it is not too painful.



spookyone said:


> View attachment 195740
> 
> View attachment 195741
> 
> ...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great reap spookyone. I really like the mask and the real looking thumb.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Great reap spookyone. I really like the mask and the real looking thumb.


ok I have to come clean I actual thought it was your thumb and you had cut it LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so ladysherry says someone has a goodie on there porch ya hope we get pics today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well ladysherry you are not my Reaper, theres no box on my porch 
Thasts okay though.....its on someone elses porch!!! open it up!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Tracking says a little something was delivered to an awesome victim!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

C'mon everyone. Run home and take lots of pics!! Hurry!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man two goodies deliverd yes lots of pics people whoot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't wait for pics. I hope they come earlier because I am so tired and plan to go to be early.

Saki, I also thought it was a real thumb with a cut! LOL


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spookyone, love all the goodies. That mask is killer!! Saki, dont feel bad, I thought that was a picture of her thumb too  The large skull is awsome too!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> Great reap spookyone. I really like the mask and the real looking thumb.





Saki.Girl said:


> ok I have to come clean I actual thought it was your thumb and you had cut it LOL


I've been reading these posts, thinking, why do these guys think it a fake thumb. Of course it's a real thumb, just look at it. Then I went back to Saki's post, and I see the person who started it all was me. But I was kidding. I'll have to make some mark in my post when I'm kidding. Before I end up in trouble.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I've been reading these posts, thinking, why do these guys think it a fake thumb. Of course it's a real thumb, just look at it. Then I went back to Saki's post, and I see the person who started it all was me. But I was kidding. I'll have to make some mark in my post when I'm kidding. Before I end up in trouble.


lol ok you had me totaly convinced it was a fake thumb lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay beautifulnightmare you are not myReaper either no package on my porch. Hurry home everyone


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Safely of course


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We should see more pics today whoot


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I got a teaser! Love this beautiful necklace and an adorable hair scrunchy for Nevaeh. The necklace is Audree's favorite color so she claimed it.







Thank you Reaper;


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I knew she would want that turquoise one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool teaser texaslucky


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

texaslucky, I like the teasers you received. It's funny how your kids lay claim to your gifts. They never outgrow that. My daughter is 27, and still does that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe the hair thing was sent to Nevaeh, who just turned 8. Audree, the almost 16 year old LOVES turquoise and "just had to have" the other one. LOL
FYI, texaslucky does ME the same way. LOL


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

The pics aren't the best (I sized them wrong and am at work), but here is what I got from Lady Sherry. I got a cool coffin box, a ghost votive holder, a witch, a light up ghost, some Egyptian props, a mug, and a cool fiber optic pumpkin. Thanks for everything Lady Sherry!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> The pics aren't the best (I sized them wrong and am at work), but here is what I got from Lady Sherry. I got a cool coffin box, a ghost votive holder, a witch, a light up ghost, some Egyptian props, a mug, and a cool fiber optic pumpkin. Thanks for everything Lady Sherry!
> 
> View attachment 195849
> View attachment 195850
> ...


love the coffin box and the light up ghost. 
. did she make the coffin box ? 
great stuff you got for sure


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Good job lady sherry! What a haul blue Zaria got!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap!! that light up ghost is really cute.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just love seeing all the photos of everyone's gifts, and how thoughtful the reapers are. Nice job, Lady Sherry!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

texaslucky said:


> I got a teaser! Love this beautiful necklace and an adorable hair scrunchy for Nevaeh. The necklace is Audree's favorite color so she claimed it.
> View attachment 195843
> 
> Thank you Reaper;


My daughter is always stealing my stuff. She practically circles like a shark whenever I get a box in the mail. 

I am so obsessed with dichroic glass necklaces. Is that a rubber band loom bracelet? My 2nd graders are constantly wearing them in my room.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Blueczarina, great stuff!! I just love the little ghost light, so cute!, and the scarecrow Jack-O-Lantern is awesome! Ladysherry you did a terrific job!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of cool stuff coming in!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great haul Blueczarina. I really love the Egyptian props. Are you doing an Egyptian theme. I would love to do one some year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kloey, I just talked to texaslucky and she said that Nevaeh told her last night that it was NOT for her hair that it was a bracelet! How funny that she knew exactly what it was! They had a concert tonight for one of the boys. I can't wait to tell her that others know what it is, too! Poor dumb us!!!LOL

I love that glass necklace. I gave Audree several necklaces for Christmas in various shades of turquoise. She is obsessed by the color and said this necklace was really cool..

Blueczarina, nice stuff in your Reaper. I love the pumpkin and of course the witch. The Egyptian prop is also very cool. Nice job Lady Sherry.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Printersdevil---my 9 year old was giving me a hard time because I didn't know how to multiply with a lattice.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

great items Blueczarina. I like it all.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

blueczarina said:


> The pics aren't the best (I sized them wrong and am at work), but here is what I got from Lady Sherry. I got a cool coffin box, a ghost votive holder, a witch, a light up ghost, some Egyptian props, a mug, and a cool fiber optic pumpkin. Thanks for everything Lady Sherry!
> 
> View attachment 195849
> View attachment 195850
> ...


Great stuff blueczarina!! Love the Egyptian Eye of Horus and the ankh!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry for the double post. tried to delete this one. I didn't see the one above and guess I just hadn't refreshed.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

you are so welcome. It was fun doing the box. Tried to get alittle of everything on your list.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

blueczarina said:


> The pics aren't the best (I sized them wrong and am at work), but here is what I got from Lady Sherry. I got a cool coffin box, a ghost votive holder, a witch, a light up ghost, some Egyptian props, a mug, and a cool fiber optic pumpkin. Thanks for everything Lady Sherry!
> 
> View attachment 195849
> View attachment 195850
> ...


Love that coffee mug Blueczarina


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

texaslucky, nice teaser.
nice reap blue. I like the light up ghost a lot.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great things have been made love seeing the pics and creation


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

According to the tracking service, someone should be getting reaped today. If they are to be believed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to get home----seems I was reaped today! 2 more hours till I can leave...this is torture. To my reaper....the box has arrived!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh can not wait to see your goodies


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! Spooky happiness is on the way. Can't wait go see Araniella


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, pictures, pictures and pictures of a great reaping! Happy dance!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need our like button back


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been reaped box just came now to open my goodies pics to come soon


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> you are so welcome. It was fun doing the box. Tried to get a little of everything on your list.


That works for me. I think I'm going to find a little vampire or other occupant for that cute coffin box. 




scareme said:


> Great haul Blueczarina. I really love the Egyptian props. Are you doing an Egyptian theme. I would love to do one some year.


Maybe, I'm not committed to anything at the moment to be honest. 

It would take me a very long time, but I want to build a sarcophagus complete with a mummy. I've done some mummy hands and other things. I want to try my hand at a bigger Egyptian project. I also want to build some statues and canopic jars. I've always liked Egyptian stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK first of a huge big Thank you for one amazing reap. My reaper is SCAREME thank you so very much now to share with you all the amazing stuff i was sent whoot 

i got the box and have my little helper checking it out LOL 









first i pull out this music book that i know i will beable to make so cool crafts with the cool music pages just like you mentioned  









next i was sent these cool tins that i can do some crations with  









then i open a tin and what do i find all these goodies inside








lost of jewlrey piaces some webs clips all kinds off goodies 









next i got


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i got this cool wall hanging love skulls  









then i got this cools scarf









and this skull scarf what is even more cool is i bet you did not know i have a collection of skull scarfs and i do not have this one whoot 









then i open this cool pot and another neckless it as one cool looking heart on it. 









these cool tights whoot i dig them may even ware these to work hehe 









next is


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i got spider web whoot needed more and i got some 









this very cool candle holder and candles one of the candles got a bit broke but i can make it work  









these cool candle sticks 









then she sent me some cool plants i can not wait to plant whoot these will be awsome for my gothis garden 
garlic
spider plant
todd lilly 
gladious 









next
these two way cool holders 


















next we have


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i got a lot of vines whoot theose will work awsome to 



















this way cool book of scraping paper 









this cool trivet









more necklesses that are so cool gothic look 









and this wicked cool table 


















a pic of it all 









thank you so very much for this most amazing reap i feel so blessed i wish i could give you a big hug  You ROCK my dear


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

That was AMAZING! Good job scareme!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so glad it finally arrived. I was so lucky to have gotten your name. I had some things I was going to send you anyway, so this way I was just stuck them all in the same box. I'm surprised to see you have the table together already. I had taken some pictures before Rick took it apart, and I was going to post them so you could see what it was suppose to look like. I'm impressed. The teaser was about the toad lily, (the frog coin purse) and the spider plant, (the spider necklace). But I guess the skull necklace could be for the scarf. I never knew you collected them. I like the scarf so much I picked up one for me too. And the barrettes I threw in at the last minute are the skeleton hands. Aren't they the cutest? I threw in a bunch of crafting supplies since you are so crafty. And the little LED rings are what I'm passing out to the tots this year. I can't wait to see what you add to the plant/candle holders to make them your own. And I see you're using that black fox stole I threw in the box. It looks good with the vines. It was so much fun reaping you. You are such a fantastic person that gives so much to everybody.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy moly, what a reap!!! I don't even know where to begin!!! Love the holders, they are so unique, and all the jewelry, can't wait to see what you do with the tins, . The table, wow, again, simply a fabulous reap!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a great reap! I can only imagine what things of greatness you make from this stuff, Saki! I love the green spider candle and the table is wonderful. Scareme, that is some great stuff you put together for Saki.girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I'm so glad it finally arrived. I was so lucky to have gotten your name. I had some things I was going to send you anyway, so this way I was just stuck them all in the same box. I'm surprised to see you have the table together already. I had taken some pictures before Rick took it apart, and I was going to post them so you could see what it was suppose to look like. I'm impressed. The teaser was about the toad lily, (the frog coin purse) and the spider plant, (the spider necklace). But I guess the skull necklace could be for the scarf. I never knew you collected them. I like the scarf so much I picked up one for me too. And the barrettes I threw in at the last minute are the skeleton hands. Aren't they the cutest? I threw in a bunch of crafting supplies since you are so crafty. And the little LED rings are what I'm passing out to the tots this year. I can't wait to see what you add to the plant/candle holders to make them your own. And I see you're using that black fox stole I threw in the box. It looks good with the vines. It was so much fun reaping you. You are such a fantastic person that gives so much to everybody.


awwww thank you  
Ya the fox stole thought the vines were a good place to hide her bone LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

This is what I had planned for the tights, but never got around to. Wearing? I never thought of that.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> This is what I had planned for the tights, but never got around to. Wearing? I never thought of that.


now that is very cool and would have never thought of doing that with them hummmm ideas are flowing now


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That wreath is AWESOME!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great reap. I think Saki Girl is going to be busy for while now with all these new crafting supplies. I really like all the metal pieces, especially the table.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saki girl--- all I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I know i am still at awww and i all ready have crafting ideas flowing whoot thank you again so much scareme


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow ! That's an incredible reap Saki. Can't wait to see how you transform some of those items.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Now, my turn! Saw this fun box on my kitchen table..









I had lots of giggles seeing these lovely creatures when I broke into the box...









found these adorable little boxes....









..and the insides....spiders and a cool skull voo-doo friendship bracelet Loved the 'BOO!'


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Check out this great book-box. Love it!









creatures (see that way cool big spider there!) and bloody creepy cloth --(can never have enough) ...and skeleton hands...and a stretchy rat that is just too much fun









Love LOVE this DOD skull. Oh, and it's on a great skull bandana. 









But most of all...I really love this cemetery in a jar! Did you make the tombstones? I can't seem to get a good pic. This puppy will be in my office year round

















Thank you so much moonwitchkitty! Everything was perfect, and I suspect I wasn't that easy of a victim---I had wanted to expand on my likes & dislikes..but you did an awesome job. I love everything and I can't wait to show it off when family comes for dinner on Sunday!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Arnellia, I love your cemetery in the jar and the Day of the Dead skull is awesome. Where is everyone getting the skeleton hands. They are great! Great gifts from your reaper. Who is is from? I also love the boxes. Nice haul


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Another great group of gifts. I love the little Boo! spider box and the tiny cemetery in a jar. Very nice, one-of-a-kind gifts. Great job, moonwitchkitty!

Printersdevil, they must have had the skelly hands in their own private stashes (and were originally from Michaels?) I haven't seen anything like that in the stores lately, that's for sure. I did a pretty good job stocking up on supplies this year, but there are still items I wish I had thought of buying last season to use for future projects.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought that they were from Moonwitchkitty. Great job!

I've got to get on the ball and finish up and ship. Never fear, victim, it is coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap OMG i love the graveyard the most so cool and i love that you are going to have itout year around i would too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

everyone, your gifts are pretty cool! I am sorry I have not been around lately. Depress dont help, being poor dont help either. The box is ready to be mailed soon, just got to wait until payday. Meanwhile Hi?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey nowhining! Be sure to come on here when feeling down. I know it helps me to focus on something other than the issues that get me down.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You got a great box. I love all the things Moonwitchkitty made herself. I'm so jealous of your talent. I really love the Day Of The Dead book, and Sugar Skull. And to have your own private cemetery. I think everyone on the forum would be jealous of that. Great job.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great reap Saki - lots of great stuff to keep you busy!!  Cool candleholders!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Araniella - love the DoD skull and cemetery in the jar! Great reap!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki and Scareme I love the music book. I hope to find a few of those to do some phantom of the opera crafts with. I also love those silver candle sticks. I love the flower bulbs, cant wait to get to my new house so I can plant some new things, and man oh man I could do a lot with that pretty scrap book paper.. I cant wait to see what you do with your crafty stuff...great idea to send her craft stuff scareme


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I know i am still at awww and i all ready have crafting ideas flowing whoot thank you again so much scareme


I thought that this was supposed to be a _MINI _reap


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

QUOTE=Saki.Girl;1608700]now that is very cool and would have never thought of doing that with them hummmm ideas are flowing now[/QUOTE]

Ideas, I have plenty of, ambition and talent, not so much. lol



MummyOf5 said:


> I thought that this was supposed to be a _MINI _reap


I had already had some things in a box I was going to send to Saki. Like the plants, the book, and some other crafting supplies. She had helped me out on the last reap, and she has done so much form so many on the forum, I had already planned to do a kind of pay it forward gift. Then when I got her name for the reap, I just put them all in the same box. I like the Pay it Forward idea as much as the Secret Reaper. I just love sending people things. And according to my husband, I'm trying, singlehandedly to finance the Post Office.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> QUOTE=Saki.Girl;1608700]now that is very cool and would have never thought of doing that with them hummmm ideas are flowing now


Ideas, I have plenty of, ambition and talent, not so much. lol



I had already had some things in a box I was going to send to Saki. Like the plants, the book, and some other crafting supplies. She had helped me out on the last reap, and she has done so much form so many on the forum, I had already planned to do a kind of pay it forward gift. Then when I got her name for the reap, I just put them all in the same box. I like the Pay it Forward idea as much as the Secret Reaper. I just love sending people things. And according to my husband, I'm trying, singlehandedly to finance the Post Office. [/QUOTE]

I am so like you I just love giving and making people's days. I can not thank yoou enough how much you brighten my day.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, I love everything. I sound like a broken record, but it's true. Moonwitchkitty, I love the cemetery. You've made other mini scenes before, and I always love what you come up with. How do you keep the items in place while shipping? Araniella, that bandanna is cute. Scareme, what a terrific box of goodies you put together for Saki. Can't wait to see what she is going to do with that. I like the metal candle stick holders the best. they are so unique, and I wouldn't be able to pass them up at a thrift store.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

scareme said:


> QUOTE=Saki.Girl;1608700]now that is very cool and would have never thought of doing that with them hummmm ideas are flowing now


Ideas, I have plenty of, ambition and talent, not so much. lol



I had already had some things in a box I was going to send to Saki. Like the plants, the book, and some other crafting supplies. She had helped me out on the last reap, and she has done so much form so many on the forum, I had already planned to do a kind of pay it forward gift. Then when I got her name for the reap, I just put them all in the same box. I like the Pay it Forward idea as much as the Secret Reaper. I just love sending people things. And according to my husband, I'm trying, singlehandedly to finance the Post Office. [/QUOTE]


Well, I think you did an awesome job and Saki deserves to be spoiled


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*whispers* teeeeeeaaaaaase...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

You know I just realized today, reading some of the other posts--I forgot that this was a mini reap. So maybe what I got wasn't a teaser after all, and it was THE reap!  Sorry if that's the case, and I made you feel like it wasn't enough. I do love the pictures very much, and if that is all that there is, that is perfectly fine!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I could see how that would happen lairmistress. I am a crazy all out kind of reaper, I always go over board just because I love it so much. I get carried away. I just ignore the mini part but technically it is a mini reap.

love that teaser, it looks vinatage, maybe a light of some sort or a lantern....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

soon, more gifts will be in the mail.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It's funny because it's what I made for the last one, but I never sent it because it didn't print as large as I had expected, so it didn't work for that craft. I held onto it because I liked it. Then I bought a different thing that it could go with...

I do think that I'll reprint it to see if I can get it juuuust a little bigger.



booswife02 said:


> I could see how that would happen lairmistress. I am a crazy all out kind of reaper, I always go over board just because I love it so much. I get carried away. I just ignore the mini part but technically it is a mini reap.
> 
> love that teaser, it looks vinatage, maybe a light of some sort or a lantern....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> You know I just realized today, reading some of the other posts--I forgot that this was a mini reap. So maybe what I got wasn't a teaser after all, and it was THE reap!  Sorry if that's the case, and I made you feel like it wasn't enough. I do love the pictures very much, and if that is all that there is, that is perfectly fine!


A note from your reaper my dear there is plenty more to come your way


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo, more to come for LairMistress! That means more for us to see, too!

On that note, I received another package today from my fabulous Reaper Booswife02 today. I am doing a happy, happy dance. 

I received this wonderful Kitchen Witch and Kitchen Witch plaque.
This card was taped to the box. I had received the card earlier as a teaser.








When I opened the box, I was greeted by this picture card with a note on the back that said that she had made the plaque. It is so fabulous!








Then I spied this beautiful Kitchen Witch under some tissue paper. Isn't she beautiful? I have tan and a light terra cotta and teal or turquoise in the kitchen, but I have a long string of purple lights that I put up over a double wide door space at the end of the galley kitchen that I leave up year round. She will blend right in and look perfect!








Next was a very pretty package that I was so excited to open. Lulu, my little Doxie, was trying to help me!








Here is the wonderful plaque that she made for me:








Here is a shot of both the plaque and Kitchen Witch:








Booswife, what a great day this turned out to be. I love it all. Wow, and wow again. What I had already received was fabulous and now all of this. I am so truly amazed at your talent and generosity.'

Thank you, Thank you! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More great goodies you got there


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

oh love the kitchen witch, I want one now..lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Another great witch box of gilfts!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's your teaser for box #3 Printer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that looks very intresting booswife


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that a wand? Whatever it is, it is intriguing!

Feeling so spoiled.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope, not a wand


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

is it a mask?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still a lot of cool gifts coming in, guys! Awesome work! 
(Oooh, another kitchen witch!! Someday I'll find myself one, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, the like button is back! I just went "like" crazy on this thread, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I love jewelry. those are some nice pieces. that brown skull scarf is very pretty. nice outside plants. to bad the candle got broken. it's still very pretty. ohhh, more jewelry. very, very pretty. you got some very nice gifts. they are very much you. saki, the tights would be fun to wear, and then you can retire them to that wreath. that wreath is amazing.
araniella, nice dod skull. the rose painted on it is very nicely done. the boxes, and the book, very nice. you were reaped well.
lairmistress, I like your tease.
printersdevil, I love kitchen witches. she is fabulous. and who could refuse such lovely plaques. wow! just Wow!
boosewife, is that a jester staff? I want one. that is awesomely cool.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dropping in to say that I received a box today!  Will have picture up in the morning.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hooo, pictures on the way from lizzy!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it's morning, where's the pictures.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Sending the kids and gargoyles out on the porch. Someone has to watch for the truck during their vacation.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just because I haven't had time to send a proper teaser...here's a quick shot for my victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's what I found in my mailbox last evening! You can see the spider on the side, but it also had owls and bat also. 









Hubby and mother-in-law can attest to how excited I was when I saw this! I have a female wig head but have been wanting a male one for a long time!   









More to come? Oh my! My reaper has a sense of humor! As a matter of fact when my hubby read the note he said that it sounded like something I would write (I really hope he meant it as a compliment). 

Thank you so much Secret Reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the head


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

araniella, a lid for a potion bottle perhaps.
lizzie, that is a very realistic spider well drawn. it gives me shivers. nice male head. I have quite a few women ones, could really use a male one too. haha, I love the note. cute.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Lizzy - congrats on getting your male foam head. They are harder to find.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Lizzy - congrats on getting your male foam head. They are harder to find.


I've seen them at Hobby Lobby, IF you want to shop there.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Araniella said:


> View attachment 196258
> 
> 
> Just because I haven't had time to send a proper teaser...here's a quick shot for my victim.


hmmm...is that the top of a potion jar? Its beautiful whatever it is!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

and nope Printers teaser is not a jester staff or a mask.....good guess though guys


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually i didnt realize i posted my thumb untill i went back checking out more pic lol i ment to put a pic of a scroipoin and a spider my reaper child has drew for me brought a smile to my face as for my thumb it still hurts guess that wat ya get for having it slamed against a door and a metal pan really hard bled for 5 minutes joy lol

Cool mask. It's sure to scare up some screams. Sorry your finger looks like you cut it. Hope it is not too painful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

scareme said:


> Great reap spookyone. I really like the mask and the real looking thumb.


Lol that cuz it is My thumb lol didnt know i posted a cut i gotten from wrk


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool head Lizzy got!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, just checking in to see if there are any more pictures.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lizzy that is a cool head. I am kicking myself for not buying one last week. I stopped at a garage sale that they were just setting up and they had one of the flesh colored and skin toned ones. They did not have prices on things and I had my hands full. When I paid out, I forgot all about the head! Dang it!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I did that at Goodwill the other day. I had my hands full and went to get a cart and forgot all about the pumpkin jar I planned to grab until I got back home.  I stopped at an indoor yard sale on the way home last Saturday and nothing was priced so I figured it would be outrageous. The lady only asked me $2 for what I had in my hands so planning to stop this weekend and hoping the price is a reasonable on a few other things I spied.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Next week should have lots of pics going up


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

it's almost shipping deadline! I can't wait to see pictures of all the fabulous reapings!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped by the fab Jules17 who spoiled me rotten. 
I am always in need of black yarn since learning out to make scarves. My daughter can't wait for me to make her scarf to match one that another awesome reaper gave me. 








These little boxes will be fun to decorate. 








Another beautiful card (my daughter has already run away with the chalk) 









I am obsessed with frames and always need glue sticks








I adore the candle stick holders and can't wait to display the freakin fantastic haunted house candle holder. 









Thank you so much Jules17!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kloey, the haunted house is cool. I am kicking myself for not buying one I saw at the last rummage sale. Seems like it will be really nice when lit up. 
Great reap all around.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Kloey - So glad everything arrived intact and that you enjoyed everything! It was a lot of fun being your reaper!! You'll have to show off pics of what you do with the little coffin boxes, frames and yarn.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap, love the haunted house candle! so cool, I also can't wait to see what you make with your crafting supplies! and what fabulous picture frames!!!! Jules17 did a wonderful job reaping!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Good reaping!!! Oh word to victim... sooon soooooooooon hehehe


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK. I am waiting....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful reap, kloey! That haunted house is great. Love the orange color of the yarn. Can't wit to see what you make from that and how you decorate the boxes. Nice candlesticks and love the frames. 

Jules, you did a great job on this!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, have you seen the cool skull scarf posted on the crafts thread? good use for some of that yarn. and the haunted house candle I bet will be awesome lit. and as everyone else, I can't wait to see how you decorate the boxes. I have a box from saki, and a box from the Halloween lady, that I adore. and unfortunately I have a frame fetish. I keep telling myself, no more frames. so I adore those. and those spider silhouettes are pretty darn alright. and we can all use hot glue, right. I go through it pretty fast. I have some candle holders similar to those. I adore them. very pretty. a very nice reap.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that haunted house candle holder. That will look amazing lit. And those candle sticks are sweet!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, you got so much lovely stuff!  Lucky!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap! Should be lots more pictures coming soon!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love all the candlestick holders. Great items and craft things.

One note to my victim. You should be getting a large box and a smaller box. I am worried about the item in the larger box. I hope it arrives in good condition. There is one piece inside I had to remove to fit it in the box. Don't fret, it is not broken, it just needs to be slid back into place. So nervous.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! My Reaper was tricky and didn't just look at my Halloween wish list! I have a pinterest "I want this" board for my hubby. I never thought anyone else looked at it. This is just the best gift!! I actually asked for this for my Birthday. Thank you so much my super fantastic, awesome Reaper!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry I was so excited I didn't say what it was for some of you who may not know. It's an Air Plant Terrarium. Bethenes daughter makes these and sells them. It's a live plant, reindeer moss, real amythest stones and black sand. The color combination is just gorgeous!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow booswife, that is really cool. so where do you plan on putting that? post a picture when you get it hung. is this like a terrarium where after you plant it you don't have to water it? or do you water it? also, does the plant grow big where you have to transplant it eventually?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Sorry I was so excited I didn't say what it was for some of you who may not know. It's an Air Plant Terrarium. Bethenes daughter makes these and sales them. It's a live plant, reindeer moss, real amythest stones and black sand. The color combination is just gorgeous!


whats the link to her store I think that is way cool love to check them out


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

you read my mind Saki, that's where I went, to go get the link for you guys.... here it is...

http://shop.birdandfeather.com/coll...lant-and-amethyst-crystal-point-terrarium-kit

She was featured in a magazine recently, Bethene tell us more about that, I don't remember all of the details. Bethene and I were talking about it months ago and I have wanted one ever since. Its just so beautiful and magical looking.

Hallo, every two weeks you take the plant out and soak it in water for for 8 hours, let it dry completely and put it back in its pot, very little watering. Im not sure how big the plant will get, that's another question Bethene can answer for us.
I wish I had taken a picture as I unwrapped each piece, I was just to excited to think about it at the time. I am going to hang it in my kitchen window. Right now I have it just sitting in the window sill. I have this vision of them hanging at different heights in my kitchen window, like a garden curtain, haha....I want to alternate crystals on strings between the globes. Plant, crystal, plant crystal..wouldnt that make a beautiful window. There are beautiful examples on pinterest of sea shell ones and even steampunk ones. Just be sure you get your plants from bethenes daughter and you can add your little touch to it. (so I may have a tiny guess, who my Reaper is..haha...)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you, booswife,,for posting this,, here is her etsy shop:


/www.etsy.com/shop/BirdAndFeatherCo

her Etsy shop was featured in Better Homes and Gardens DIY magazine as one of Etsy's 10 best. She also has a web store as well as the Etsy. She also has the cuties pod plants, I have several,, so glad you like it, I love the glass ones too,,, right now she is out side of LA, and goes to trade/craft shows and makes up larger ones,, the pictures of them are gorgeous, she is always wanting to expand things, I was trying to get her to make a cemetery one, but she is so busy just keeping up with orders she has no time to develope new things,, She is moving back home the end of June (YAY!!!) so maybe I can be a help to her. I am very proud of her, her and her guy have been supporting themselves totally on these for a year and a half!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> thank you, booswife,,for posting this,, here is her etsy shop:
> 
> 
> /www.etsy.com/shop/BirdAndFeatherCo
> ...


that is so cool and yes I hope she can do some Halloween one I maked this cause you just made a Christmas gift for a few people in my family I will be buying some for


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool, Saki girl!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. Going to check it out.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Several years ago I had an air plant that was attached to the tail of a terra cotta dinosaur


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So does that mean I am correct Bethene? Are you my sneaky little Reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just might be!! :

;-)


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome reap Kloey! Just love the haunted house and the boxes will be fun to decorate. I think the silver candle sticks are a real score, they'll look great all the time, not just on our favorite day  ---Terrific job Jules 

Booswife, how cool to get a terrerium. And you only have to water them once in a Blue Moon---that is my kinda plant  You rock Bethene!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

When Booswife gets to FL she will be able to pick those air plants up off the ground. They're everywhere here! 
Perhaps I should send some to Saki.... My friend puts them in shells & just sits them out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> When Booswife gets to FL she will be able to pick those air plants up off the ground. They're everywhere here!
> Perhaps I should send some to Saki.... My friend puts them in shells & just sits them out.


yes you should we do not have those here  
I could make my own Halloween arrangement and some to send to you guys


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll start picking them up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I'll start picking them up.


and I will start collecting stuff for them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, you can always halloween yours up. put a cute little tombstone in there. a rabbit at easter, ect.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha... That's my girls. Taking care of each other.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love your terrarium booswife. I've got some air plants and never thought about doing something like that. Your reaper did a great job.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hallo that's a great idea. I have little tombstones that would fit perfectly


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is beautiful, booswife! Bethene your daughter is talented.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That will look pretty in the window.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, thank you painter. I am partial, but I think so. I should post pictures of some of her bigger ones from trade shows.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've beeeen Reappeeddd!!!!
Oh my goodness you guys! I'm the luckiest girl 

Here is my box and yes it says box #1!!! I must have been a good girl this year  Naevia has found it and wants to know what it is! Haha...Reaper I love your address


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The first words I see are Music of the Night so you know the jumping up and down has commenced! Haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

First I found this sooo thoughtful bookmark! I just love it Reaper  it is now my favorite one! I will be happy every time I open and close my book knowing it was specially made just for me


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Next is the most beautiful phantom prop! Wow! Wow! Wow! Reaper  this is just awesome!! It even came with the little stand. I want to just put it in my room and keep it out  it will look good beside my horse from Saki. Haha....

and all of this extra sheet music that I can do other projects with!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Next is this little pumpkin bag and inside this really cool cameo box and inside that a fantastic vampire cameo!!!!! Again my sneaky Reaper was on my I want this board and not only my Halloween boards. It is exactly what I wanted! I love it


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found the pole first....hmmm what's this for? Then I found the axe head, haha.... You know Reaper I could also use this for my horseman  double use. Now that's a gift!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

uuughhh..of all the times my phone could die! let me charge it for a few minutes and ill be back to post the rest  going to go play with my things while it charges!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow booswife.....awesome stuff posted so far! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Next is the most beautiful phantom prop! Wow! Wow! Wow! Reaper  this is just awesome!! It even came with the little stand. I want to just put it in my room and keep it out  it will look good beside my horse from Saki. Haha....
> 
> and all of this extra sheet music that I can do other projects with!


WOW love this 
great reap for sure whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This shadowbox will look amazing in my phantom set up! I love it!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfectly me! This little wicked witch potion bottle will be great with my Elphaba stuff!!!! My little hat got broken but I can fix it easily. It was a clean break. I do believe this witch hat is hand made!!! The tag is beautiful!!! I love this!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

How cool is this! The perfect way to break in my new bookmark  it's the story of the phantom continued!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Look at all of these special little gifts for the kids and Naevia and Autumn!! Reaper my favorite part is the kitty stickers on Autumns bag and the puppy on Naevias. How special for them  I'll post pics when they open them!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

These are very thoughtful beautiful treasures Reaper. Thank you so very much. I appreciate you so much!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very very great stuff


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> These are very thoughtful beautiful treasures Reaper. Thank you so very much. I appreciate you so much!


very nice gifts!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That was an awesome reap, Booswife. Everything so unique and perfectly suited to your likes. Wow. I thought everything was great, and it is hard to single out a favorite item.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Reaper ( we think you're Bethene) this is Emily the oldest, I just wanted to say thank you for my art pens,earings,and two cute bracelets.me and annabella also loved the bracelet string we both can't wait to make one!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's Naevia being a patient girl, she got bones! And buried one in the couch


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Autumns catnip teddy bear  she's claimed it! Haha...and she ate the little bag


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

What a great, fun and thoughtful reap booswife!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Abrams Reaping


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

He loves his things so much! Thank you so much for including him Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Emily loves her things Reaper, especially her earrings! She loves jewlery  Naevia wouldn't leave her alone while she was opening her gifts. To funny that she was as excited as the kids, lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And last but not least little Belle


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Dear Reaper, there were double silly bands and potion labels so Emily got lucky. Belle shared the second set with her


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cute things for the kiddos!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Belle loves her things! Her favorite is the jar labels. She's already looking for things to use as her very own potion jars. It was unbelievabley kind of you to Reap everyone!!!! Thank you


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing reaps! Thanks for sharing all of the pictures!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was really sweet.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I cant believe all the fantastic goodies. Booswife, that is an awesome reap and seeing the kids opening the bags for them, it is clear they love it! Whoever your reaper is, they outdid themselves


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reap boos wife. I think I might know who your reaper is. I'm pretty sure I saw a clue. I guess time will tell, because I will not.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooo, and two of my three packages were delivered today. Someone has been reaped.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay I'm the goddess! Can't wait to see someones pics!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> So Dear Reaper, there were double silly bands and potion labels so Emily got lucky. Belle shared the second set with her


I love all the beads the girls received, but I love the colors in these.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love your Phantom of the Opera box, booswife. I had tried to find you some sheet music and couldn't. I so glad to see someone was able to find some. And that rose is such a perfect touch. It really looks like it was sent by a loved one. And the stuff for the kids was so thoughtful. Your reaper was a real sweetheart.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For sure Scareme. My Reaper is a sweetheart. Thank you so much for trying to get me some sheet music. I love how we all take care of each other


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Kids are still outside waiting for the Reap. Claims the zombie gnomes are moving again......


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap!! I had like 4 or 5 pages to go through when I got home.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, those stickers are very cute. and I love the cameo vampire style. and then there's that gorgeous mask. wow, everything is just wow.
sid, be careful, those zombie gnomes may really be moving. I watch goosebumps. maybe your package arrived, and the gnomes moved it and didn't make it back where they were once. oh, the kids noticed.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I feel so bad that I haven't come to thank my Reaper yet! I'm really sorry! I haven't gotten around to buying a new laptop (or fixing this one!), so pretty much every time I try to make a post, it gets eaten and I have to start over. (my touchpad mouse is out so I have to use a wireless, and I don't have a desk...so the mouse makes the cursor jump around and I wind up deleting half of what I wrote when it does that) I also had some trouble with my Photo Grid app not wanting to upload the pictures!

Anyway, I cannot stress enough how generous my Reaper is! As usual, "you people" out do me every time!  

I do have one question though--the note in one of the two boxes says that there are three boxes. I got two boxes and the envelope with the card photos. I'm not sure if that's what you meant by three, or if maybe you condensed two boxes into one and forgot that the note says three. I just hate to think that one got lost, if there really were three. You certainly sent enough in what I did get! 









This awesome Jack o'lantern basket was lined with Spanish moss, and wrapped in Creepy Cloth! AND FULL OF GOODIES!!! My 3 yr old laid claim to the Flippees hat and a bunny face sucker right away.  Some of the other contents were:









Two awesome sugar eggs that I had to hide from the 3 yr old, haha. I love them!









An Ouija tin full of mints (which I will refill when empty--this will be a staple in my purse!), a cool predict-a-pen (kinda like a Magic 8 Ball, but cooler!), and a pillar style Jack o'lantern tea light holder with a tea light in it.









A set of decopauged eggs and a kitchen towel, also very loved!









THIS big guy, who gets his own set of photos next, and a load of imported German chocolates (and well, everything all in the basket before I unloaded it, hehe). I can see that you love World Market as much as I do. I really miss having one nearby!









I didn't realize that the bottom photo was so blurry, sorry, but this guy is great! He's strapped to a Shiatsu massager, so he moves around like he's gonna getcha!  My 3 yr old loves him too. He was busy scolding him "No, no no!" when I first plugged it in--but he was smiling, he knows how things like this work, for the most part. (I do have a couple of things that bother him, but he approves of this one!)

The kids really loved the candy (I secreted some of it away for myself, haha). They all think that the Shiatsu mover is great, too! We'll have a lot of fun with him this year!

Thank you so much, from the bottom of my heart. You went above and beyond for this reap. I hope that you got some really great things, yourself!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving the photo's


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great reapings whoot great stuff


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, what a cutie you have. and a very nice reap. I love your big guy. I have a couple of massagers, I want to do something like yours. he is awesome. I've never seen a predicting pen. I like that. I think I will keep an eye open for that. do you know who your reaper is?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Any chance for a video of your shiatsu creeper?  I think he would be a riot!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, Lairmistriss, that is a great reap. I am another one who wants to figure out how to make the shiatsu groundbreaker. Maybe your reaper will clue us all in.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you, hallo! I believe that the pen is from Cost Plus World Market, too.  I had never seen one before, but I love stuff like this. 

I will get a video of Mr. Shiatsu in action! I've been wanting to buy one, because I see them often at Goodwill, but I didn't really know what to do with one. Now that I do, I hope no one else in town needs one, because I'll probably buy every one I see!

My reaper didn't reveal their list name, so I'm not sure who they are. The initials on the label were G. G.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap, Lair Mistress. Do you know who the Reaper was? I LOVE the skelly. How creative and he is so distinguishing in his attire. LOL

I recently bought 2 of those massagers and hope to make something with them. Also very interested in this.

The mint tin is great and will be a nice daily Halloween fix.

Love the pen. Would be a nice added touch for a fortune teller table.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I feel so bad that I haven't come to thank my Reaper yet! I'm really sorry! I haven't gotten around to buying a new laptop (or fixing this one!), so pretty much every time I try to make a post, it gets eaten and I have to start over. (my touchpad mouse is out so I have to use a wireless, and I don't have a desk...so the mouse makes the cursor jump around and I wind up deleting half of what I wrote when it does that) I also had some trouble with my Photo Grid app not wanting to upload the pictures!
> 
> Anyway, I cannot stress enough how generous my Reaper is! As usual, "you people" out do me every time!
> 
> ...


I'm your reaper Lairmistress, and yes there is still another box to come. Just as soon as I get it put together and into the mail. I'm glad the grave grabber made it in one piece. I was a little worried. We had to take his arm off to get him into the box, but it will just slide right back on the piece of pvc pipe. I meant to get these to you before Easter, but have been slammed at work. When I saw that basket, I knew it had to be a halloween easter basket. I hope the hat fits your little one next year. Did you see when you squeeze the tassel, the horns go up? And yes, the pen came from cost plus world market as did most of the other stuff in the basket.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow Lairmistress! Those are some awesome goodies you got! and what a cute little guy! Good job im the goddess!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So excited to see more pics! we should have a full week of viewing coming up


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Great score LairMistress. I especially love the decoupaged and sugar eggs. And the little pumpkin with the cute hat on.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

More pics coming soon! Can't wait to see them


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

First off let me say I was having such a bad day. Baby kept me up most the night and school called my preschooler got lice! Talk about work! I picked her up and got the supplies. Came home what tedious work! Got her hair treated a 4 yr old having to sit still while you comb that bitty comb through her hair! That was a nightmare! Got her room cleaned and was just fixing to start all the washing and I notice the mail truck parked in front of my house! She usually parks at the end of the street so I knew I had to be reaped! And yes there was a box on the chair on my porch!!!!!!!!!!!
 this is what I saw when I opened the box and moved the note. 

MY REAPER IS MUMMYOF5


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for so many posts ahead of time I am on my cellphone. 
The kids got bubbles

Saw a small spider and egg sidewalk chalk


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got 4 packages of creepy cloth. Love this stuff!


And then I found the bigger spider. Here he is with the little one 

Potion bottles!!! Love how the writing is done on these!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

A painted candy corn jar with a cute note that says jar for mummy goodies inside for lil monsters


Battery operated candles

Love this skull bracelet


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Battery operated pillar candle and holder

Creatures


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool necklace that I think looks a little familiar... Was it a teaser pic?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Black cat candle holder with two battery powered tea lights 

And a pic of the haul except for the chalk my girls are already enjoying it! And a net I found in the bottom of the box


Thank you thank you thank you Mummyof5!!!
I love everything and have a place for everything! I'm already wearing the jewelry! You rock!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow great reap love the neckless did u make that mummy ?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm glad that you like everything and that the kids are enjoying their gifts too. The little green tealights are for the candle holders but the pillars do fit the wire holder 
The net is a spider web that I made. I was hoping that it might be big enough for you to use on your porch. The bottles were made by cutting the threaded part off the top and then sanding the outside, I used a glue gun to write the words (which is not as easy as I thought it would be  ) and then did a faux stone paint technique. I had trouble finding corks that fit the bottles so I had to improvise, I bought cork sheet and hot glued it onto the stopper. I did post a picture of the necklace. I was trying to decide what to put in it and asked what everyone would do with it if they had it. I finally decided to leave it as is since there were enough ideas that I couldn't decided lol!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Wow great reap love the neckless did u make that mummy ?


Yes, I made both the necklace and the bracelet. I need to get in gear and start making more jewelry, need to build up my inventory before the county fair.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Yes, I made both the necklace and the bracelet. I need to get in gear and start making more jewelry, need to build up my inventory before the county fair.


those both are wicked cool love them you do fantastic work


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you. That was the first netted bottle that I've done. I ran across a tutorial online for it and wanted to try it out. It looked similar to viking knit and I love doing that so I figured the bottles would be fun to do too


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! Love that necklace. Afraid to ask how long something like that takes. I'm sure I don' t have the patience for that.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It didn't take me too long. I've been working with wire for awhile tho so that might be a factor. I'll find the link to the tut and post it here so you can check it out if you want to.

The tut is from Beadaholique's youtube channel. Love shopping with them 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltuK4t3rTZk&list=PL97790AD6B39FB58F


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Would love to see the tut. I think I see how it would go...but I am not sure. Love the effect.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Added the link


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought of an idea for the bottle after I mailed it. I think it would look cute with birthstones for the kids in it. If I had thought of it sooner I would have found out what months they had been born in and added them to it. I was slow on that one.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

When I went out for the mail today, I was excited to find what my Reaper says is box number 1 of 2!! Everything was just what I wanted! My reaper (and I am not yet sure who you are ), sent me two great leather-like cowboy hats, and some great coins for the bank robber for this year's Western theme outside. Also, some hair extensions that I need for a Rapunzel project I am working on. The really cool item was a homemade item for my indoor Mad Lab. It is a can of "Ectoplasm." There is a coiled tube with a wire through it on top that flickers when lit up from the bottom with a strobe light that my reaper included. I thought this was such a clever idea, and very well executed. I love it and everything you sent. A big THANK YOU!!!! Here's the photo of everything:


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

more pictures! More!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wonder how many more reaps will happen today?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

There's a box still on the brown truck for delivery today. Refresh....Refresh...Refresh....Refresh. ..my finger is getting cramped..lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reaps everyone. Love the ectoplasm. Such a clever idea. Mummyof5, that necklace is cool.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reaped! Pictures soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap! I love the skull bracelet and the necklace. Well, I love the other, too, but those and the bottles are my favorites. The bottles are so original. I know that you will enjoy them beautiful nightmare. Nice job on the gifts mummy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well let me start by saying that I thought I was sure who my reaper was. When I checked this morning I thought I would be looking for a brown truck but I found a package on the porch when I got home this evening that the mailman left. Hmmm...was I wrong about who my reaper was? No, the package was my anniversary present from my hubby that I forgot about ordering; the brown truck showed up about five minutes later. 

Here it is!
















Hubby and mother-in-law wouldn't let me wait until I found the camera to open the box  Love the decorations!









Oooh! Black roses!









An interesting specimen! Still wondering just how you did this. 
















A spell book! I've been wanting one of these for a while. 









Two metal vases for my mausoleum! 









Potion bottles in a basket!
















Some close ups of the detail. Love the jeweled snake eyes and now I know what that teaser photo was of. LOL









I love the bat on the urn! I have just the place for this until Halloween









A skull lantern!  This will look so cool when it's lit up!









And a long brown wig for my Sarah Collins prop!









Everything all together! Thank you so much Araniella! You've been a wonderful reaper!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like it all arrived in one piece! Yay!. I do hope you can use some or all of it. It was fun putting it together. I love making the mummified fairies. I found a tutorial a few years back and just get a kick out of them. Basically, it's a corpsed mini-skeleton from the dollar store. Toilet paper, spray adhesive and then lots of paint and some moss. 

I figured after I sent the 'head' that you would know I was your reaper. Not many from NJ join in. I need to drive to PA or to NY to start mailing teasers. ha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful reaping! Wow, lizzy, I don't know what I love BEST. The spell book is really special and so are the bottles. But, I have to say the fairy specimen made my heart go pitter patter. Great job on all of this Aranallia!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I loved it all, im the goddess! I'm still "squeeing" over here! We almost bought him a Flippeez hat, but didn't, and then I felt like I should have. It's like you knew! 

I finally got a quick video of the grave grabber (I called him a grave buster, because my brain is not working today at ALL). I'm sorry that it's super quick and not great...and I didn't say much. I wasn't thinking and I had him on the floor. My fiancee hyperventilates anytime he thinks that the floors might get scratched, because he refinished them all himself over the summer. It didn't actually scratch the floor, but it sounded like it was, so I shut it off kind of abruptly. Everyone thinks it's awesome! I can't wait to put it out this year!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3QlJZW_myE



im the goddess said:


> I'm your reaper Lairmistress, and yes there is still another box to come. Just as soon as I get it put together and into the mail. I'm glad the grave grabber made it in one piece. I was a little worried. We had to take his arm off to get him into the box, but it will just slide right back on the piece of pvc pipe. I meant to get these to you before Easter, but have been slammed at work. When I saw that basket, I knew it had to be a halloween easter basket. I hope the hat fits your little one next year. Did you see when you squeeze the tassel, the horns go up? And yes, the pen came from cost plus world market as did most of the other stuff in the basket.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a nice reap beautiful nightmare. wow! lots of delightful goodies. and she even treated the kids. how sweet is that. I remember that necklace. that will be fun to incorporate some how. good job mummy....oh, I love the idea of birthstones in there.
pib, that's a nice package. the hats are very cool, as all of it is, but that canned ectoplasm is genius. very clever. and I have lots of pumpkin lights. they do come in very handy. looking forward to what else you get.
nice reap lizzie. the spell book is very nice looking. and is that lantern homemade? it is really cool. all very nice gifts.
lairmistress, thanks for the video. wow! he moves great.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzie You got great stuff there! Araniella excellent crafting & reap!! I was wondering if I could do the corpse method using heat gun on the little DT skeletons. Guess that will be a new test.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Looks like it all arrived in one piece! Yay!. I do hope you can use some or all of it. It was fun putting it together. I love making the mummified fairies. I found a tutorial a few years back and just get a kick out of them. Basically, it's a corpsed mini-skeleton from the dollar store. Toilet paper, spray adhesive and then lots of paint and some moss.
> 
> I figured after I sent the 'head' that you would know I was your reaper. Not many from NJ join in. I need to drive to PA or to NY to start mailing teasers. ha!


Actually we exchanged cards last year and I never did get around to digging out my list but I seemed to remember that you were from NJ. Of course I can remember that but I can't seem to remember where my keys are most of the time.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzyborden: you received some fabulous items. I really like the oil and venom bottles, and the fairy. Ooo, and I love your wig. I've had my eye out for some at the thrift stores, but so far, no luck.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Everyone is getting some really nice stuff. I can;t wait to see who is reaped next. This is my favorite part of the reaper- seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzy you got some great stuff love the urn to actual love it all 
great job Aranallia


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

The reaping has happened here. 








Here's the letter.









Here is the gifts.








And here is the bunny up close.

And some of this is already hanging out in the garden as we speak with the zombie gnomes.

Thanks again, No Whining.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gift sidnami. that pumpkin stack planter is a very cool idea.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the mummified fairy and the skull lantern! Good job arainella!

Sidnami I love the pumpkin planter and zombie bunny! Good job NOWHINNING!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

So it's a chilly rainy day here in southwest Iowa and I'm loving all the reaper pics, gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That pumpkin planter is a great idea. That little bunny is vicious, my kids wouldnt go into the garden haha.... Great job Nowhining


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wonder who else the Reaper will reach out and touch today?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are all the new pics? Anyone get any boxes?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my 3rd Fan  I had to order a 3rd otherwise I would have had to take the one down that the light fixture was defective. Just wasn't worth the hassle. 
Now that the light part is replaced, damaged one is back in the box & ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited for Wednesday whoot 2 boxes coming for me thanks to Bethanys keen eye whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Will check out some other Flea Markets when this heat wave breaks. Think we skipped spring and went right to Smoldering Summer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Will check out some other Flea Markets when this heat wave breaks. Think we skipped spring and went right to Smoldering Summer.


We scraped ice yesterday and today is our warmest day of 75 then 80 next two days then rain back on weekend lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and from summer, back to winter. trying to snow or something out there.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have tornadoes here in NC! I'm typing from inside the closet. Crazy stuff. Gotta keep myself busy somehow. The kids are sleeping through it thank goodness.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you got Saki!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> and from summer, back to winter. trying to snow or something out there.



Same here Hallorenescene. Crazy Iowa weather!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Were there any other reaps that we're waiting to hear about today?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't checked the tracking yet but hoping someone will get reaped on Thursday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Can't wait to see what you got Saki!


I am so excited will post pics tommorow


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Woo hooo! More pics!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Saki isn't getting reaped tomorrow. hehehe

All of you stay safe!! Stormed here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> LOL Saki isn't getting reaped tomorrow. hehehe
> 
> All of you stay safe!! Stormed here.


lol its like my own reap hehe thanks to Bethany hehe I will post pics when get home after I get them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> We have tornadoes here in NC! I'm typing from inside the closet. Crazy stuff. Gotta keep myself busy somehow. The kids are sleeping through it thank goodness.


 Be careful Booswife. My mom is in southeastern VA, and says a bad one went through Elizabeth City, NC Sunday.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, I have to share. I changed jobs in December, and have been learning a whole new part of accounting I have never done, Asset Management. As a large hospital, we have billions of assets that I track and reconcile on a monthly basis. For the last week and a half, I have been struggling to find a 65,000. discrepancy in my depreciation. The internal auditors are coming next month, and I had to find it sooner than later. It has been kicking my bottom like you cannot believe, well yesterday I found it! What caused it? I didn't select update for depreciation in the asset management system when I was adjusting an existing asset.  It was a eye opening learning process let me tell you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Goddess, I can imagine you were SO stressed about it, I am so so happy that it worked out for you, and congrats on the fabulous new job! shoot,,, I just make creme curls!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Okay, I have to share. I changed jobs in December, and have been learning a whole new part of accounting I have never done, Asset Management. As a large hospital, we have billions of assets that I track and reconcile on a monthly basis. For the last week and a half, I have been struggling to find a 65,000. discrepancy in my depreciation. The internal auditors are coming next month, and I had to find it sooner than later. It has been kicking my bottom like you cannot believe, well yesterday I found it! What caused it? I didn't select update for depreciation in the asset management system when I was adjusting an existing asset.  It was a eye opening learning process let me tell you.


so glad you got it figured out I hate when jobs stress us.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad you found it!! Relief! You'll be a pro at no time in the system.  I have faith in you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats of figuring out the discrepancy im the goddess. I did bookkeeping and accounting for several years before burning out completely. Now I only do it for us. It's amazing how just one figure transposed or listed in the wrong account can totally throw everything off. 

On another note, I do hope everyone has avoided any damage or injuries with all the recent storms. I have an aunt and uncle in NC who lost their cars and garage but managed to stay safe themselves. Neighbors across the street lost everything though.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been reaped!!! WHOOT WHOOT! The outside of the box doesn't say who my reaper is, (hopefully it will be on the inside) and I want to have my "piggy in crime" help to open the box, so I won't be posting picks until tomorrow when Miss Piggy can help. Can't wait to see what wonderful surprises awaite me   
I cant believe all the fantastic reapes that have happened in the last couple of days. The creativity in this group is off the charts


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gatorgirl35, you are such a TEASE!!!! 
Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ugh my boxes were soppose to be deliverd to day usps and well they are not here yet and mail has come  but yet tracking says today who knows maybe they will make a special trip for me LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

While we're waiting for more pics....I just want to share this amazing print that friends of ours gave me when they visited for Easter. Not your typical Easter gift..LOL Love it..and it's signed by the artist. I can't get a good enough pic of the detail with the witches and all the creatures hiding here and there. Just too cool!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh pooh! don't know how to turn the pic...but you get the idea.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

What a nice picture. Enjoy it.


Araniella said:


> While we're waiting for more pics....I just want to share this amazing print that friends of ours gave me when they visited for Easter. Not your typical Easter gift..LOL Love it..and it's signed by the artist. I can't get a good enough pic of the detail with the witches and all the creatures hiding here and there. Just too cool!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197245


Can't wait to see the reaps everyone.

And, thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That picture is pretty. Love it since it was given to you. They must know of your Halloween love.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that picture, what a great friend!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, I really love it. This couple is life long friends of my hubbie and they're just tickled at my Halloween addiction. They are masters at giving great hostess gifts. On Thanksgiving they gave me cute kissing zombie bride & groom salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Reap Day to you! Happy Reap Day to you! Happy Reap Day Dear Viiiiiiiictiiiiiim, Happy Reap Day to you! (well, when you get your mail on the 1st, that is)

I really, really tried to get the vellum panels printed properly, and couldn't get the sizing right. I wound up using the ones from the teaser pic because they were the closest. I really wish that they covered the entire panel, but I hope it's good enough!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, my daughter just graduated from college, and she is working in payroll at a hospital. it sounds like a similar experience she just went through. a tutorial came, and said do not click this where as she usually did. but it didn't say click it after she did something. she's the one that finally found her mistake. it can be real eye opening for sure. glad you found yours too. and remember, it's just got to keep getting easier. 
bethene, I just bought crème curls at walmart the other day. I ate them with a smile on my face and was happy to know they were made by you. they were so good, I'm gonna be buying some more.
lizzie, sorry to hear about your aunt and uncle. 
gator girl is a big tease.
araniella, very pretty picture. thanks for sharing.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There will be another reaping today!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have to say Halloween Forum has been a place of fun and relaxation the past year and a half for me. My last job was very stressful, and full of turmoil. It began about three months after I started, when one of the administrators was walked out and placed on administrative leave for creating a hostile work environment. Then Division sent in someone to make the administrator's life miserable until he left. After that all hell broke loose. We didn't didn't know who was going to be walked out at anytime. Most of the managers quit. Several went to work for the assistant administrator who had been walk out. I was so lucky to get the new job when I did. And it is exactly what I had been working toward. I returned to school years after getting an AA and staying home with the kids. I returned in 2007 and graduated in 2009 with a degree in Health Care Management with a minor in Accounting. I continued to take accounting classes until I had the requirement to sit for the CPA exam, and should really start review classes and get that done. My goal was to get on with the finance department of a major non-profit hospital. My current job was the only accountant job I saw posted at any of my top three choices. It was just meant to be. I had my interviews with my immediate boss, the assistant controller, and his boss, the controller, and had an offer within a week of submitting my application. That is unheard of. The atmosphere is great, my boss is not a dick, and we have a good time. Life is good.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Thanks everyone. I have to say Halloween Forum has been a place of fun and relaxation the past year and a half for me. My last job was very stressful, and full of turmoil. It began about three months after I started, when one of the administrators was walked out and placed on administrative leave for creating a hostile work environment. Then Division sent in someone to make the administrator's life miserable until he left. After that all hell broke loose. We didn't didn't know who was going to be walked out at anytime. Most of the managers quit. Several went to work for the assistant administrator who had been walk out. I was so lucky to get the new job when I did. And it is exactly what I had been working toward. I returned to school years after getting an AA and staying home with the kids. I returned in 2007 and graduated in 2009 with a degree in Health Care Management with a minor in Accounting. I continued to take accounting classes until I had the requirement to sit for the CPA exam, and should really start review classes and get that done. My goal was to get on with the finance department of a major non-profit hospital. My current job was the only accountant job I saw posted at any of my top three choices. It was just meant to be. I had my interviews with my immediate boss, the assistant controller, and his boss, the controller, and had an offer within a week of submitting my application. That is unheard of. The atmosphere is great, my boss is not a dick, and we have a good time. Life is good.


it is so great having a job you like I am so happy for you girl  
I know I finally have one I like and having a boss that rocks is the best. haha he is even going to go get his motorcycle license LOL 

hopefully today my 2 boxes will come with my gift to me hehe they were suppose to be here yesterday but USPS failed. so fingers crossed they show today


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, so the last few days have been dreary (rainy and chilly) and I slept in this morning. When I woke up there was a box sitting in my kitchen


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whoot Whoot---Pictures people  Ok, as promised, my piggy in crime and I opened our box today and oh, the wonder to behold! I am over the moon with the goodies my reaper sent to me  Before I go any futher, my reaper is Bluecaprina, and boy did she do a great job! When I opened the box i was thrilled as everything that was sent will be perfect for our "Classic Monsters" haunted walk this year. When I took off the bubble wrap the first thing to apper was Nosferatu. Then some grow critters (I think I may lose thos to my grandaughter), creepy cloth and a bag of bones--you can never have too many bones laying around! By the way, if you're thinking it looks like Miss Piggy was trying to eat the bones you are right--I had to take them away from her before she devoured them  These goodies alone would be a great reape, but wait---there's more! Then I found 2 great bottles, one with a glow critter in it, and lastly the, piece de resistance a heart in a shadow box---AWESOME---- that will be a show stopper in the Frankenstein lab. Thank you, thank you ,thank you! I just love everything!
Now for the actual pictures:


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

OOOPS---I spelled my reapers name wrong. My reaper is Blueczarina --- my bad


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great reap, gatorgirl. Isn't it fun when things are tailored to your theme and ideas for this year?! Great job Blueczarina.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I took the box to my lair (crafting room) and proceeded to open it







My Reaper (Lair Mistress) sent so much cool stuff, I'm loving it all!
There was a great letter that made me laugh, giving me some detailed instructions for a few of the items in the box.
I'll post a few pictures here and make an album with all of them.







Lenticulars







Cool pair of candle sticks with flicker flame bulbs and a flicker flame light string







Neat DT lantern that she "spooked" out 
Now I'm off to make an album for the rest of the pictures!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Today I received another great box of goodies from my reaper, who I found out after opening everything is Lizzyborden! In this box were some canvas money bags for the bank robber in our Western theme. I think the money bags are hand made. The gold coins for them were in the first box I got a few days ago. There are some little brains that grow in water that will be perfect in the Mad Lab in our guest bathroom. And - and I have to say I am stunned by the next gift - is a hand made, full-sized skull that is seriously a work of art. It is beautiful, and I will display it with my other pieces of art that I have for Halloween. I love it, and am glad you signed and dated it on the bottom. Just a perfectly wonderful gift that I will treasure.

You were a terrific reaper, Lizzy. I am sorry you had so many roadblocks in trying to get things mailed, but man was it worth it for me! Thank you for everything. Here are some more photos:


























I still can't get over how clever that can of ectoplasm is, with its flashing lights:









Lizzy, my husband was also impressed with the skull and is wondering what it is made out of? Thanks again so much!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Gator girl, great reap. Mummy of 5, I couldn't see any of the photos. It said invalid attachment.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Odd things you hear halloweeners say, cool skull.


Paint It Black said:


> Today I received another great box of goodies from my reaper, who I found out after opening everything is Lizzyborden! In this box was a some money bags for the bank robber in our Western theme. The gold coins for them were in the first box I got a few days ago. There are some little brains that grow in water that will be perfect in the Mad Lab in our guest bathroom. And - and I have to say I am stunned by the next gift - is a hand made, full-sized skull that is really a work of art. It is beautiful, and I will display it with my other pieces of art that I have for Halloween. I love it, and am glad you signed and dated it on the bottom. Just a perfectly wonderful gift that I will treasure.
> 
> You were a terrific reaper, Lizzy. I am sorry you had so many roadblocks in trying to get things mailed, but man was it worth it for me! Thank you for everything. Here are some more photos:


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whoot Whoot---Pictures people  Ok, as promised, my piggy in crime and I opened our box today and oh, the wonder to behold! I am over the moon with the goodies my reaper sent to me  Before I go any futher, my reaper is Bluecaprina, and boy did she do a great job! When I opened the box i was thrilled as everything that was sent will be perfect for our "Classic Monsters" haunted walk this year. When I took off the bubble wrap the first thing to apper was Nosferatu. Then some grow critters (I think I may lose thos to my grandaughter), creepy cloth and a bag of bones--you can never have too many bones laying around! By the way, if you're thinking it looks like Miss Piggy was trying to eat the bones you are right--I had to take them away from her before she devoured them  These goodies alone would be a great reape, but wait---there's more! Then I found 2 great bottles, one with a glow critter in it, and lastly the, piece de resistance a heart in a shadow box---AWESOME---- that will be a show stopper in the Frankenstein lab. Thank you, thank you ,thank you! I just love everything!
> Now for the actual pictures:
> 
> View attachment 197263
> ...


I'm glad you like everything! Your pig looks funny going for the bones.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's the link to my album with all the pics from my reap.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-2014-mini-reaper.html


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Gator girl, great reap. Mummy of 5, I couldn't see any of the photos. It said invalid attachment.


Hhhmmmmm...............they were showing when I posted. I'll go back and try to fix it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps & reapers!! 
I picked up some growing body parts at DT last week. Can never have too many growing body parts.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

MummyOf5 said:


> Hhhmmmmm...............they were showing when I posted. I'll go back and try to fix it.


I am having same trouble but I really enjoyed your album!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

nice picture Arainella! that's a really thoughtful friend!
Lairmistress got gatergirl good! I love the vampire and that heart is just awesome!!! & cute piggy!
What thoughtful items Lizzy gave to PIB! And to have one of her creations! very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mummyof5, I couldnt see them either, but when I clicked on your album link I could see them all in the album---great reap! Your reaper did a fantastic job!
PaintitBlack, your reaper really did great for your western theme and yes, I agree, that having the goodies go with the theme for your haunt is awesome. I have been in 3 reaps now, and every one of my reapers has given me so many wonderful things for our classic monsters walk---By the way, I think we are going to call it 
"The Haunt on Allen Avenue Presents : Walk of Gothic Terror" --that sounds way scarier than classic monsters  Any thoughts on that anybody??


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a great name for your walk, gatorgirl. Could also be Monstrous Walk of Terror if you wanted to keep the "monsters" in the name. But I like the one you came up with too.

Great photos in your album, Mummyof5. You did a great job, Lairmistress. There was so much in that box!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone got such cool stuff way to go reapers


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I may have fixed the post with pics in it. I think there have been some others having problems with getting pics to post too.
I loved everything that Lair Mistress sent me! It was all great 
Now I have to go back thru the thread and see who's reap I missed


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mummyof5 its fixed  all the pics are showing up now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gifts, mummy. That skull is awesome. Are those wooden containers urns? Very cool. I also like the two monster/ghouls. The poster or sign of the vampire is nice. I have never seen that before recently on her. Your Reaper did a great job!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Paint it black, wow, you got one of lizzy's new skulls. How neat. Awesome stuff in your reap. Love those western hats and the bank bags for stolen money are great! What a good idea. Love everything. Again, Reaper, you did a great job.

It is so much fun seeing all the stuff sent and received.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome gifts, mummy. That skull is awesome. Are those wooden containers urns? Very cool. I also like the two monster/ghouls. The poster or sign of the vampire is nice. I have never seen that before recently on her. Your Reaper did a great job!!!


The wooden containers are about 4 1/2" tall and the tops come off. They are really cool.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Odd things you hear halloweeners say, cool skull.


and, love the brains, LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok my own reap came thanks to bathany who told me about these great avon red glass goblets , small candle holder and 3 champaign glasses whoot 

there would have been 4 more water goblets but thanks to the stupid usps for making the box look like it had been droped and a hole in it thank goodness only 4 broke and not all of them


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great gifts everyone! so happy to see all of the pics, the kids loved seeing pics of Miss Piggy opening the reaper box gatorgirl! 

Saki, love the new red glass! your collection is growing, its going to be stunning when you use it all together!!

Mummyof5 I love that you call your craft room your lair, I think I'll steal that idea. The main thing on my list when we look for a new house is somewhere I can have a craft room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hubby hates my stuff all over the kitchen counter and dining room table! it looks like I never put things away but stuff has to dry, or cool down before I put it away and he hates it. But your little lair made me smile today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzy those are some skills on that skull for PIB! Cool


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, that red Avon set is very eye-catching. Sorry the post office broke some. The ones that made it are beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i desided my collection is growing i need to move it to a new location so here we go


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, Boxes were insured for $50 each. I'd file a claim. If you need the reciept, I can get that to you.
Ticks me off that they treated the box so badly. 
It looks lovely in your cabinet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Saki, Boxes were insured for $50 each. I'd file a claim. If you need the reciept, I can get that to you.
> Ticks me off that they treated the box so badly.
> It looks lovely in your cabinet.


thank you so much sweetie i love them,. Ya it is sad they dont treat packages good and toss them around i will check into the claim 
but i can say I love them so much

now need to fill up the bottom half of the cabnit


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a beautiful collection, love the red glass!!! Do you collect all types of red glass or just the avon type? I would look into the insurance thing too,, it is totally ridiculous that it got broke like that!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> what a beautiful collection, love the red glass!!! Do you collect all types of red glass or just the avon type? I would look into the insurance thing too,, it is totally ridiculous that it got broke like that!!!!


I collect all kinds of red glass the Avon collection is my favorite I have another rod iron shelf with red glass also


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> Today I received another great box of goodies from my reaper, who I found out after opening everything is Lizzyborden! In this box were some canvas money bags for the bank robber in our Western theme. I think the money bags are hand made. The gold coins for them were in the first box I got a few days ago. There are some little brains that grow in water that will be perfect in the Mad Lab in our guest bathroom. And - and I have to say I am stunned by the next gift - is a hand made, full-sized skull that is seriously a work of art. It is beautiful, and I will display it with my other pieces of art that I have for Halloween. I love it, and am glad you signed and dated it on the bottom. Just a perfectly wonderful gift that I will treasure.
> 
> You were a terrific reaper, Lizzy. I am sorry you had so many roadblocks in trying to get things mailed, but man was it worth it for me! Thank you for everything. Here are some more photos:
> 
> ...


So glad you liked everything. I actually bought canvas for the bags twice as I never did find the first I bought. I guess I'll have extra for the next project.  I had originally planned the ectoplasm in glass but knew you had concerns about the grandkids and glass so I rethought the idea. The skull is paper mache and paper clay and was the first one I've made without a jawbone. I kept thinking of what I skull in a dusty ghost town would look like and I'm so glad you like the end result. I'm so sorry I never did get any teasers sent. I always try to send at least one to let my victim know they're not forgotten.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, do you have a close-up of the avon red glass? I think I have seen some at a store, but not sure. Nice collection.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, I like the vampire, but that heart in a frame is really a show stopper. what a great work of art. everything is wonderful.
mummyof5, lenticulars are always fascinating. nice gifts.....oh your album has some rocking gifts.
pib, those grow brains are cool. and the money bags and skull are perfect for a western theme.
saki, that is a nice reap. I don't think I have any of those champagne goblets. I am going to have to go look. ah, ah, ahhh, I see at least 3 imposters in there. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a close up


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought of them as urns the moment that I saw them. I had them wrapped in black crepe paper, but when I tried to put the skeleton prints on, they got really messed up. I hope I got all of the messy black off, and they weren't sticky anymore! I searched all over the house for my thin black ribbon to tie them up with and couldn't find it, so I left them as is. I also had some other pictures in mind for the other sides, so you could choose, or change them around, but I lost the bookmark I guess? Or just thought I bookmarked it! Anyway, they are very lightly glued on if you'd like to change them. It's just school glue thinned with water, and the pictures are printed on lightly tea-stained tracing paper.

Another thing that only haunters will say: "I hope she can read all of these skeletons!" haha, I actually said that when reading over the letter, because it's printed with a font that uses skeletons posed in different ways. Some of the letters look like they might be other letters, instead.

I intended to tell you the full story of the wig head, and I don't think I did, because the laptop kept eating what I was typing (darn mouse problems). Mom had two wig heads, because she liked to wear wigs once in awhile as she got older. She moved out of my childhood home after my dad died, because she couldn't keep up the house, it was too much. She moved into a tiny apartment, and had to leave some things behind. The wig heads sat on a bookshelf in the dining room for months. 

Our house had always had weird things happen in it, so my sister invited the local paranormal investigators to spend the night in the house, and we got to sit in on the session. None of us saw or heard anything (although the tapes caught other voices, seemingly). At around 2 am, the lead investigator was getting agitated, and he was trying to make the ghosts mad. So he went into the dining room, talking about what a terrible house it was, falling apart, etc., to see if they would "come out". Another investigator was in the front room, filming, while my sister and I stayed in the kitchen (dining room was in between kitchen and living room). Pretty soon, he screamed like a girl, something unintelligible about "there it is!" or something like that. He had forgotten about the wig heads on the shelf, and they scared the crap out of him, hehe.  So your wig head is almost famous!

I considered painting the candle sticks black, but I know some people don't like that, so I left them. I thought that they looked rather aged the way that they are, but you can do whatever you'd like with anything!  I'm very glad that you liked it all!



MummyOf5 said:


> The wooden containers are about 4 1/2" tall and the tops come off. They are really cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethene here is my other red glass


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ONe of these days, I shall be bless to have a mummified fairy from you. :}




Araniella said:


> Looks like it all arrived in one piece! Yay!. I do hope you can use some or all of it. It was fun putting it together. I love making the mummified fairies. I found a tutorial a few years back and just get a kick out of them. Basically, it's a corpsed mini-skeleton from the dollar store. Toilet paper, spray adhesive and then lots of paint and some moss.
> 
> I figured after I sent the 'head' that you would know I was your reaper. Not many from NJ join in. I need to drive to PA or to NY to start mailing teasers. ha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy love the skull


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you are welcome!!! I really do hope you enjoyed them.




Sidnami said:


> The reaping has happened here.
> 
> View attachment 197187
> 
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so beautiful Saki,, when I was your reaper last year I looked at all the thrift stores and could not find anything , every other color under the sun except red, or fake red, some that some one painted, and it was not nice!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys, great gifts. Now I can finally relax now that my victim's got his gifts. Now I am playing the waiting game.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, you're getting such a nice collection of cape cod. it really sets a nice looking table. I have fun with table cloths to go with it. I have gold, pink, white, and black. I just went through my collection, and I have quite a few, but still need a lot. it's not around here a lot. there are some pieces I have never seen. it's exciting when you do find some. especially when they're affordable.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Great reaps & reapers!!
> I picked up some growing body parts at DT last week. Can never have too many growing body parts.....


Do you know if they would fit in a pickle jar after they are done growing?Would love to get one or 2 and use the pickle jars as specimen jars.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonbaby345 said:


> Do you know if they would fit in a pickle jar after they are done growing?Would love to get one or 2 and use the pickle jars as specimen jars.


You would need several to fill a pickle jar. Mine is in a small Banana Pepper ring jar & it fills the bottom and about 3"? up. A larger pickle jar will look wonderful with more in it. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

should be seeing pics soon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is it soon yet?


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been reaped!!! Dang it I am not there to open it cause I had it sent to parents house but I have a BIG BOX there. Was planning to be there this weekend and changed mind since next week is mothers day and I want to spend the weekend there then. So, I just asked mom printersdevil to post us some pictures. She gets to open it dang her. I am in middle of pricing things for garage and yard sale for tomorrow and Sunday and can't get away. 

PD, you keep your hands off my stuff! This is my first reap. So happy, doing a happy dance. She just called and said I got a beautiful door wreath with a tombstone on it. How cool is that? Kloey is my great reaper and she made this. Can't wait for pictures and to see it live. Also a painting that is of a spooky tree and dark sky with a pumpkin under the tree. She also sent me a bag made of Halloween material. Did you make this reaper? 

I am so excited to know that someone took the time to do this for me and my virgin reap. I also go a cool necklace and a kid's bracelet a few weeks ago as a teaser. THis has been a lot of fun. 

Thank you reaper! Now, just waiting on pictures. My texting is not working on phone so I have to wait on either BF to get home to have her text him or wait on photos here. 

Now I get to worry and wait for my stuff to get to the victim. It has a long way to go b ut should not take long I hope.

Thank you kloey


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG kloey, my reap is great. I just talked to printersdevil again. She and dad had just left the house to go eat with some friends and I couldn't see photos. I had told her to open the box and post pictures for me. Then she called back and said they were gone for a few hours! 

But she told me that you had posted these earlier and I just had to come searching for them so I could see everything now. I LOVE EVERYTHING. That wreath is so cool. Love the tombstone spider web. What a great and unusual thing to have. I just love it. The painting is also really nice and will be great to hang in the house. The tote back is adorable and I love that the colors are Halloween but it can be used all year. Thanks for much. 

Guess I will copy this to the picture thread too until the photos get posted by PD. Thank you Thank you Thank you

Adding the link to the things you made me here!!!!

Decided it was easier to copy and past the photo from kloey74 from the recent craft page. Look at my gifts!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Texaslucky, I'm glad you like everything. Yes I did sew the little purse. There's also something I made that I finished after i took a picture along with another little piece of jewelry that hopefully you will get to keep for yourself this time. LOL

I'm so glad the wreath arrived. I was terrified that the tombstone would get destroyed in shipping.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice reap texaslucky. I like the color combination of the wreath.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hallorenscene--those were actually red flowers that I spray painted some black onto. I just don't know why black flowers aren't sold in the spring!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like how they look kloey. a very pretty color.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got reaped today!!  Got a nice wrapped black box with Edgar Allan Poe on it which was really cool! Once open, there was a note from my reaper that there would be a clue in the box that would reveal their identity. After getting through the top layer of bubble wrap, I saw a big black feathered owl (which me and especially my cats love) and a large plastic egg with a nice mutant inside. I've decided to call him a 'rotten' egg! I also received two darkly-decorated boxes with great raven images and inside the boxes were a crow and a couple of boxes of red hots candy. Also got a small cross, a couple of frames with EAP quotes, a little wind-up walking eyeball (which my cats weren't sure what to think of), one of the DT black lanterns with a skull pic inside, 3 really awesome glossy pics of Poe and Raven images (the one in the cemetery is my fave), and last but not least, a headless skeleton with a cape on a carousel horse (as that's his fave ride at the carnival). The large pic frame had the stand upside-down so once I took the back off to turn it, there was the final clue to my reaper's identity. A little note with a pick of Spookyone and NoWhining!! Wow....two reapers in one box!  Thanks so much for everything and I love all of it! You guys did an awesome job with the Edgar Allan Poe themed items and I love my headless horseman as well! Pics to follow in a bit as they're on my phone. Again, thanks so much!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great box, Jules. Yea, more pics coming!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's the pics....


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

More pics....


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Last few...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow what a great reap that owl is so cool actual its all cool great job


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice reap! Love the owl.and the boxes are cool. Enjoy the Poe things, Jules. Good job, spookyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap Jules !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, nice reap. I love the poe pictures. all of it was nice though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice reap! All that AND a CAT!!??? Just for future reap reference, I CANNOT accept a cat!! My Gino does not take kindly to new cats!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the last of the reaps should be happening this week


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

good reap of jules! the skeleton riding the horse made me giggle!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

all to soon the end will come.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonbaby345 said:


> Do you know if they would fit in a pickle jar after they are done growing?Would love to get one or 2 and use the pickle jars as specimen jars.


 I think it would depend on the pickle jar. I put a grow skull into a medium large pickle jar, and once it expanded, I couldn't turn it to straiten it out.



Jules17 said:


> Last few...


 Love the skeleton on the carousel horse. Beautiful cat too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more pics this week


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!!!!! Dearest Reaper you just spoil me!!!!! Look at this Beauty guys!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its exactly what I wanted! I was going to have to make one Dearest Reaper so THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped, and I love it all! I am having a particularly rough day. So it was nice to receive the gifts. My reaper was printers devil, and she made me very wonderful creative gifts. I will take pictures later, please forgive me if I don't post right away, due to the chapter going on here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So glad that it arrived! I mailed it and the Reaper gift for texaslucky at the same time. For some reason the woman at the mail center processed yours via USPS and the other UPS. The UPS had already picked up and so it did not get out that same day and just sat there. I have tried pulling up the tracking on it and it doesn't show. Grrrr.... I hate having the darn tracking and it not showing.

Bethene, if you see this, let me know if you want me to post pics. The publication will have to be posted page by page as jpgs, but I think it will work that way. I have it ready to go if needed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure, I will be able to later, but this way they will be put on the thread earlier. Again I want to thank you for all the work you did on my wonderful amazing gifts!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

One of my gifts is a news letter that printer made, oh my gosh, I just read it, it is called '' Witchy Times '' this is a amazingly creative writing. It has news from the forum that is about witches, as well as pictures of different witchy crafts, and pictures of my witches at the campground, and stories of different witches in movie history. AND
a picture of me with a witch hat on naming me witch of the year for 2014!! I love this so amazing, I will cherish it forever!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I WAS REAPED!!!  Oh Wait I didn't take part, HOWEVER, I recieved a PIF Gift from Saki today. 
She sent me a Ouija board!!! Thanks Saki!! it is already set up in front of my fortune teller!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome prop for the HH, booswife. That pumpkin head is great!

Bethany, what a great surprise! The people here are just amazing.

Okay, I am going to post pics of the things I sent bethene. I am watching 24, so it may be awhile before I get all the individual pages of the Witchy Times up. I can't figure out how else to post. I do have printed copies if anyone wants one---especially if you are mentioned or have an "ad" for your witchy things. I hope that no one is offended that I turned some of you into shop owners for the ads. Also, I wanted to give another special plug of thanks to Kelloween. There are many of her witchy pics that she photoshop'd for us on a photo spread. But, I could only find one picture of bethene and it was in regular clothing. I needed one of her in a witch hat and Kelloween photoshop'd one on her for the Witch of the Year story and award.

I wish I could have included everyone, but I kept forgetting who I had used and who I hadn't. LOL. I hope to do another Witchy Times in October.
Here are the photos of the amazing bethene's Reap from me. She is such an inspiration to me and is rarely surprised by who her Reaper is, so I tried to do something very special for her this time. I have been on the receiving end from her in prior Reaps.

First is an anti-love potion bottle








Next is a Dollar Tree red heart bottle for a special love potion.








Next is a small witch's love potion cabinet complete with a red hear on the front. It is for special ingredients.








Here is the inside of the cabinet view of the bottles. One of the labels was a gift label a few years ago from tannagaush.








This is a spell book filled with love spells, potions and anti-love potions. I included Moon Cycles and a few definitions. the book is nothing special---I ran out of time. I just ran them off on parchment paper and most of the spells came from the Internet and were just printed out. The photo on the front was also an Internet find that fit. I came close to keeping all of this until next year around Valentine's Day, but I realized that bethene shared so much love with all of us all year that it needed to come now.








Here is a Witch's Ball. It is not glass---just a plastic ornament and again a printable hijacked from Pinterest! LOL (that is what I do best)








Another whimsical witch to go with her teaser one. I couldn't remember what type of frame I used for it.








This t-shirt was found on a recent trip to the land of the Wicked Witch in Kansas. I found the neatest store at a rest stop in the median area of the Interstate. It just screemed bethene to me. Great witch, but not afraid to be a real Witch if needed. I know that she loves witches.









Here is the Witchy Times. Again, I will try to post jpgs of each page later. If you want a copy in the PDF format, send me your email address. If you want a printed copy, PM me your address and I will mail you one.









Now a couple of overall shots of everything.


















It was such a pleasure to get to be bethene's Mini Secret Reaper and I had sooooooo much fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cross you fingers and wave a want while conjuring up a spell to help me get these pages to post of the Witchy Times. I am not sure if this will work or if it does if you will be able to enlarge it to read. Again, PM me an email addy if you want a PDF of it or an address and I will mail you a hard copy if you want one.

Here goes:
Page 1








Pages 2 and 3








Pages 4 and 5








Pages 6 and 7








Page 8









Holding my breath as I post.

Yea! Looks like it worked. Since you probably can't enlarge these here. If you want to read, try right clicking on each image and Save As to the page number for each set to your desktop. You should be able to enlarge it there. It will lose some quality, but I think will be readable. Enjoy the first Witchy Times edition.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printer, the pleasure is ALL mine!! The box of love potions is so so cool, all these little bottles in it, and the witches ball is amazing the love spells are great, love the moon phases, and the potion bottles will go great on my China cabinet!! Thank you for all the wonderful creative gifts, I love them all!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, did you get a colored print of the Double double toil and trouble quote? I didn't take a picture of it and am afraid I didn't get it in the box--I had it in a brown envelope at one time to mail as another teaser and kept forgetting to drop it in the mail. If you didn't get it, I will find it and send it on. I am such a scatterbrain lately. 

My sister is back in the hospital. She was there about 10 days ago for a week. She came home last week and went out with some friends to thrift stores on Friday and passed out in Goodwill. They thought she had a stroke, but now have decided that it was not. She is having surgery early Wednesday (unless the heart doc nixes it). An MRI showed her right side carotid artery is 85-88 percent blocked. They also found some issue in the head area that possibly caused the black out. She is the one who lost her husband in early February.

Everyone keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I am subbing this week giving state tests and may not be able to get off. I am nervous about this.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printers devil, that is the most thoughtful gift for bethene. you are a good witch for doing that. everything was just wonderful. and I would love a copy of the newspaper if you don't mind. I see a lot of fellow witches mentioned in there. I will display it sometimes in my haunt.


ps, I am hoping the best for you and your sister printers devil. I am very sorry to hear this


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry about your sister, will keep her in my prayers!! 
No, my copies are in black and white. I would love a copy in color, but with all you have going on, just mail when things settle down


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgosh...the Witchy Times is really, really awesome! I would subscribe to that!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Printersdevil, I hope all goes well with your sister!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Printersdevil nothing but good thoughts being sent for your sister. <3


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was so hoping to log in and see that my package had arrived at my victims house. I have been watching the tracking which has not changed in days but finally this morning it shows some movement. It is in Oklahoma City which is a weird place after all this time. It was mailed by mom printersdevil at same time she sent hers last week. Bethene got Printersdevils package yesterday! 

Don't know why by the mail center sent that one by mail and mine by UPS. Tracking shows out for delivery on Thursday. That is crazy to take that long. The teaser went in a couple of days. Maybe it is the size?

It is coming victim. It is coming. Please be patient.

Nice job on Witchy TImes. She does lots of newsletters and has won many awards for some. Wonder if she can figure out how to enter this one in a contest, too!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG! Printer! I just love the Witchy Times!! How thoughtful!! so much work, so personal! I am so so so happy!!!!! I just love it! haha.... I know its Bethenes gift but I think im just as happy, haha.....Ill be messaging you for a copy of that little gem! Id love to show my Mom


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

fantastic job on the reap printers devil 
and my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

First let me say I hope all is well with your sister. She and your family have been through so much lately. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.



printersdevil said:


> Awesome prop for the HH, booswife. That pumpkin head is great!
> 
> Bethany, what a great surprise! The people here are just amazing.
> 
> ...


Everything you made and sent to Bethene is fabulous. Great job on the reaping Printersdevil. Beth, enjoy being spoiled. You deserve it.



texaslucky said:


> I was so hoping to log in and see that my package had arrived at my victims house. I have been watching the tracking which has not changed in days but finally this morning it shows some movement. It is in Oklahoma City which is a weird place after all this time. It was mailed by mom printersdevil at same time she sent hers last week. Bethene got Printersdevils package yesterday!
> 
> Don't know why by the mail center sent that one by mail and mine by UPS. Tracking shows out for delivery on Thursday. That is crazy to take that long. The teaser went in a couple of days. Maybe it is the size?
> 
> ...


Texaslucky, I think they may have sent them based on cost. Sometimes one way is cheaper than the other depending on location and size. I can;t wait to see what you came up with for your victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only one person left that has not received a reap and it is on the way to them and everyone with have gotten reaped. 
thanks to all the reapers for a great mini reaper now you can store up for the big reaper that will be here before we know it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my! I came in for awhile this afternoon and then went to spend a few hours with my sister in the hospital. She is having surgery in the morning to hopefully relieve the carotid artery blockage. I came back in and hubby asked why I didn't open my box before I left????? What box?

I had another box from booswife02. She has already send too many items to count. I tore into the box-gently because it was decorated with some great colored prints. I was even able to pull the packing tape off the pictures and save all but one of them since they were printed out on actual photo paper!!! Yea!

Inside the top of the box was a photo of these reapers. Look at the label! LOL







Here is a photo of everything in the box. So amazed and overwhelmed by the volume of gifts you sent booswife. I have never had as many things at one time that were all for me.







One the left you can see the eyeball plant that will be great in the witchy room all year.








The room has lime walls and the furniture cushions are bright orange with lime buttons. I just love this plant. I have another one in there that I got in another Reaper exchange a few years ago.
Next is a very unique guest book. I had been wanting one for my parties to keep track of guests and just hadn't gotten around to figuring out how to make one. This is in a photo album or small scrapbook album. The paper is a partchment looking and is perfect. On the pictures below you can see the pretty paper and one of where she shows where guests can sign on one page and the opposite page will hold photos. What a great idea. Love it.




















Next is a great sign that she made that says Welcome to our Haunt! (I some how didn't upload a pic of this by itself but you can see it in the first overall shot.

Next is a beautiful feather pen with a skelley fairy attached to a feather and a great clear bottle as a pen holder. It even resembles the shape of an ink bottle. What a great Reap of items for our parties. This is the teaser picture that I thought was a wand!








Thank you so much booswife02. Your generosity is amazing.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, that is a very useful gift. wow! I love it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great reap! Another box of thoughtful, useful gifts. Great job boos wife.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great reap, love the guest book, and the eye flowers, they will be great in the witches area, boosting did a wonderful job!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Love those flowers with the eyes.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Tracking is showing a brown truck should deliver on Thursday! FINALLY. 

It is sad to have been sent at same time and to take this long. I hope that it is worth the wait dear victim. I is getting close, Maybe they will beat this time and it will come early.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Boy have I gotten really behind on this thread. I'm in the hospital right now with my asthma, so that should give me lots of time to get caught up on my reading.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> Boy have I gotten really behind on this thread. I'm in the hospital right now with my asthma, so that should give me lots of time to get caught up on my reading.


Hope you make a speedy recovery & get out quickly!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scareme, feel better soon. Booswife, great items for Printersdevil.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Boy have I gotten really behind on this thread. I'm in the hospital right now with my asthma, so that should give me lots of time to get caught up on my reading.


oh man I hope you get better soon get lots of rest


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap for sure


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

scareme, I hope you feel better soon! take care!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

take care scareme! My asthma has been kicking me in the rear, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hey my reapers you feeling lost cause big reaper is a bit away 
we are starting a craft a month you might be interested in head on over to craft section and check it out put up your vote 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/134742-poll-craft-month.html


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad you like everything Printer. I made it all match to go together on an entrance table. To welcome your guests. It will be so fun to look back at your guest names and pics. I didn't want to make it witches so it would go well with any theme you pick.  even your Halloween Tea. I just had so many ideas for you that's why you got so many things and ofcourse you're AWESOME!!! Haha....your fortune teller box will arrive shortly


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I thought of them as urns the moment that I saw them. I had them wrapped in black crepe paper, but when I tried to put the skeleton prints on, they got really messed up. I hope I got all of the messy black off, and they weren't sticky anymore! I searched all over the house for my thin black ribbon to tie them up with and couldn't find it, so I left them as is. I also had some other pictures in mind for the other sides, so you could choose, or change them around, but I lost the bookmark I guess? Or just thought I bookmarked it! Anyway, they are very lightly glued on if you'd like to change them. It's just school glue thinned with water, and the pictures are printed on lightly tea-stained tracing paper.
> 
> Another thing that only haunters will say: "I hope she can read all of these skeletons!" haha, I actually said that when reading over the letter, because it's printed with a font that uses skeletons posed in different ways. Some of the letters look like they might be other letters, instead.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome story about the wig heads 
The letter wasn't too difficult to read, I thought the font was cool. When I realized they were skeletons I thought "how cool is that!"
The little wooden "urns" sorta match a set of serving dishes that I've had for several years that are hexagon shaped and have the yin-yang symbol on them. They weren't sticky so you must have gotten them cleaned off well 
The candlesticks are great. The only thing I might do is dress up the bases, but not sure how yet. I still have everything sitting on my desk so I see it every day


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry to hear you are under the weather, scareme, take care and get well soon!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

scareme said:


> Boy have I gotten really behind on this thread. I'm in the hospital right now with my asthma, so that should give me lots of time to get caught up on my reading.


Get better soon!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scareme I hope so much that you feel better soon


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like everybody got some great things this reap. Has everyone received their box, or are there any still out? I just can't get over the talent on here. Or the way people come up with such different ideas for some of the same themes. Everyone is such an individual when it comes to props. What a fantastic group. And thank you Saki, for coming up with the idea of working together on separate things. Keeping everybody in touch. I can't wait to see what we come up with.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

scareme, I hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My victim's package is finally almost there. It was turned over to the mail center last week on Thursday! It went UPS instead of mail for some reason and sat in Oklahoma for days according to the tracking. It is finally showing in the home state and hopefully close. It shows out for delivery tomorrow FINALLY!

Dear victim so sorry for the delay. I hope it is worth the wait. I had so much fun doing this and also got the benefit of help from mom and my girls in preparing this for you and your Halloween fun. Soon.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

It probably sat in Oklahoma because it really wanted to come to me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, that is funny. It actually even sat in OK City, too! I dropped this off with my victim's gift at the same time. Mine went USPS and texaslucky's was sent UPS and bethene got hers from me on Monday. I don't know why the clerk sent them two different ways. I guess she chose the cheapest. I thought she said USPS on both. If feel bad that it has taken this long.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

from my view point, it's all good. something more to look at.
scareme, get better soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some more will be coming from me too,, have one final box to ship, have one thing sitting out side drying, the rest is wrapped ready to go, I have done mine in shifts this time LOL!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> It looks like everybody got some great things this reap. Has everyone received their box, or are there any still out? I just can't get over the talent on here. Or the way people come up with such different ideas for some of the same themes. Everyone is such an individual when it comes to props. What a fantastic group. And thank you Saki, for coming up with the idea of working together on separate things. Keeping everybody in touch. I can't wait to see what we come up with.


i have one more box to get out to lairmistress. I need to get my butt in gear. I have all the items, it's the display I need to complete.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There is only one person who has not received a reap but should get it this week  
there are a few that are sending out additional boxes to there victims but this was a very great mini reaper no rescue reapers needed and everyone sent goodies


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thought I'd share the net my reaper Mummyof5 sent me was actually a spider web! It's super cool!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautifulnightmare, that is a nice web. spiders, flys, smashed witches, victims, oh the things you can dress that up with.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

love the spider's web beautiful nightmare. That is cool.

booswife, who was your Reaper? I love that HH pumpkin.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Thought I'd share the net my reaper Mummyof5 sent me was actually a spider web! It's super cool!


Looks like I should have made it bigger


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

When I made the web the kids couldn't figure out what I was doing. I had the main lines stretched out across the top of the playpen and clamped in place so I could tie the rest together. One of my older daughters told them it was a cover for the playpen to keep the grandbabies from escaping!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

You made that? Cool. 

Someone FINALLY got reaped today. Hurry home my friend, Hurry home! The big brown truck finally delievered something to nowhining.

There is another package that is yet to be sent. It would not fit in the box and I will get it when at printersdevils this weekend and find a box for it so it can get on its way---this time through the mail not UPS.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy of 5, I bet your daughter got some good looks with that comment. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great web, beautifulnightmare, mummy of 5 did a great job with it!! 


My last box was shipped, Saturday is the day. Had a hard time finding a box that was long enough to fit one of the gifts. Didn't feel like painting it like I do a lot of the time, so wrapped it with paper bags, instead of it looking like a box of tortillas! Lol!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We've had some really great reaps this time! Still haven't had the time to sit down and look at them all page by page, but what I have seen have been awesome! I'm ready for a reaper break!  Not that I don't enjoy it (cause I really do), I just have too much going on with working, grandma's therapy, mowing, mowing, mowing, and finishing the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep lizzy I to love the reapers but why I desided not to do another mini reaper time for a brake till big reaper time


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Nowhining text me that she has gotten your box and absolutely loves her vampire gifts! But her internet it down so she will post pictures in a few days!!! 


texaslucky said:


> You made that? Cool.
> 
> Someone FINALLY got reaped today. Hurry home my friend, Hurry home! The big brown truck finally delievered something to nowhining.
> 
> There is another package that is yet to be sent. It would not fit in the box and I will get it when at printersdevils this weekend and find a box for it so it can get on its way---this time through the mail not UPS.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys don't forget to go and vote for the craft of the month projects. Even if you are not participating every month your suggestions are appreciated
heres the link:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/134742-poll-craft-month-3.html


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

beautiful nightmare thank you for letting me know. Tell nowhining that there is another box to come with two other things. They would not fit in the box and I have to find one. WIll get it underway by MAIL soon. I am posting photos of the vampire kit and screen setters. The extra labels are for her to use. I thought they were great---not mine but I don't have a stash of bottles. LOL
outside of the box







inside of contents














extra labels







map of translvania for hunting vampires







view of all including Dracula castle















The Vampire Sketch Book and the Vampire Journal were things that printersdevil and my girls found and printed out for you. The girls aged the map with coffee.

There are two more items to complete this for you that will be on the way soon. I hope you enjoy. Our kids wanted to keep everything especially the things yet to come.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

The vampire kit needs a mirror. I could not find a bigger box to use so things are sort of small and all the mirrors that would fit the theme and time were too big. I bought a small purse size one at a garage sale and didn't get home with it. Hopefully you can find one to add. ALso I could not find vampire fangs so the small envelope has palstic from a flossing thingy to illustrate them. LOL sort of cheesy.

I have to make us one of these now. Mom has a werewolf hunting booklet that she made too so I will make a werewolf kit too. This was so much fun to do.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

texaslucky said:


> beautiful nightmare thank you for letting me know. Tell nowhining that there is another box to come with two other things. They would not fit in the box and I have to find one. WIll get it underway by MAIL soon. I am posting photos of the vampire kit and screen setters. The extra labels are for her to use. I thought they were great---not mine but I don't have a stash of bottles. LOL
> outside of the box
> View attachment 197621
> 
> ...


*Drooling*that vampire killing kit is amazing!Wish I could put something together like that.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job on the vampire kit love the box very cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great first reap, Texas lucky. I think the map is a ingenious touch, , the killer kit is awesome. Where did you find the mallet,! I have looked everywhere and I can't find one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The map is cool bethene, but so is the Vampire Hunter's Journal. It has beautiful graphics and looks so authentic. So does the sketch book. I can't wait to make one of these Vampire Killing Kits for me. I have been looking for an appropriate box. I may use one of the vintage looking type suitcases from Hobby Lobby. I looked high and low for the mallet for her. That one is the meat tenderizer one with the uneven tenderizer peaks on one side. I found one more of those like that but had to buy the entire set of hanging "utensils" at a thrift store and I have one more that is just a mallet. they will be for texas lucky and me a kit. I really would love a bigger chunkier mallet, but they are hard to find. I also have some wooden drum sticks that I had the kids in the ag department grind to a point for me. They are not as big around as I want, but again, you use what you find. LOL 

I would love to find a silverware storage box to use for this. Still looking and hoping to find two of them or will use the small suitcases. Now both sisters want one of these too,


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

printersdevil....someone told me at the NHC to go to those places that buy silver and gold. Often, they have the silverware storage boxes and just throw them away. (They're looking only to melt down the silver.) You may be able to get them for a small price or for free. This person gets his for free at his local place and he was making some great kits with them. 

I will be visiting my local places VERY soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, thanks for posting the poll page. I said I wasn't doing it, but when I saw the choices, well, I just might do it.
texaslucky, that is an awesome kit. and those scene setters are cool. I can't wait to see what you come up with for a werewolf kit.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped and my Reaper is ........Bethene!!!
I got the most beautiful box today. You really put a lot of thought into my gifts bethene. I am just so grateful and I love everything so much!!

My hubby says this was a great Mothers Day gift!

This spellbook is just to die for! The texture is amazing


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Look at this gorgeous poppy potion bottle! I just loove it!!! My wicked witch gifts are going to look great with my display!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So excited about this beautiful witch of the western woods spell book!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sleepy Hollow twisted twigs. This is freaking great!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

An Ichabod TOMBSTONE!!!! I looovvee it!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!!wow!!!!!!!!wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out this completely handmade phantom mask!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Everything together plus don't forget my other things, my CD teaser, my headless horseman Jack, my super awesome air plant terrarium and gifts for the kids and Naevia and Autumn 

Bethene you have out done yourself! Thank you so much for all of your hard work and kindness!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome reap!! I can tell a lot of work went into everything, such great things! very very nice, Bethene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great stuff you got there boo your reaper rocked it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super reap. So appropriate for Booswife!  bethene great job.

Everyone did excellent this round. Guess we'll all be chomping at the bit come the Main reaper!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic gifts, booswife! Wow, wow, wow! Love it all. The spell book---both are great. 

Bethene, where did you find the stake for the vampire kit. I am looking for something bigger around than the drum sticks that I have to make mine. Great job.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Booswife, I am so glad you like everything, you were a very fun victim!!!!

printersdevil, it was a doweling,that I "carved" the point to!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

To All Mothers On Here


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that is a fantastic reap. bethene, you did a great job. amazing. and the mask is awesome. I've been waiting to see what you did there. couldn't quite picture it. It turned out great. I bet you had fun putting all that together.
Bethany, happy mothers day to you too. happy mothers day everyone.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Mommys Day to everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's pretty, and thank you booswife. you too.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just wanted to post some pictures of some of the things from my first Reap from Kloey. Here is my girl Audree wearing a beautiful necklace that was sent as a teaser. It is so pretty. Audree loves anything turquoise or aqua so she claimed it. LOL









Here is Nevaeh wearing the bracelet that Kloey made her. she loves it and wears it all the time. 








Here is me with the unique and beautiful wreath from Kloey. I got to see photos of it last week, but since I had it shipped to mom's address didn't actually see it until this weekend. It is so much prettier in person. I love it! She also send a nice black winter scarf and a small bag purse made out of bright polka dot material. Nevaeh also claimed the bag to hold her small tablet that she got for her birthday several weeks ago. It is a perfect size. She said that she wanted to be "reapered too". LOL









Here is a pic of me and the painting that Kloey made for me.








Kloey had also sent a card and another piece of jewelry that did not make it. The box was sort of open on one end and it was either pulled out or fell out. Folks make sure that things are really taped down good. It is such a shame for things to get taken or lost. This was a great experience for my first reap and I love everything!

Thank you Kloey


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you like everything and that the wreath made it in one peace. I've never sent anything so fragile!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap, TexasLucky, nice to see your pretty face and that of your pretty girls!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is amazing what you notice in the background of photos. I see Hank under the table in the one and Lulu up on the couch eating out of a bowl! Dang dogs rule this house. I also see a snowman hanging on the door above the bar. gee, it is May, I might as well leave it up until next year now!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer your final box the fortune teller will be mailed out on Tuesday!!! Im so excited!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I am still shocked at all the things I have already gotten, booswife. More to come---my husband said that I am so spoiled by all this. I am so excited about what might be in there. I am thinking another sign or print out of the sign since the photo and card said that I will see it again. This has been so much fun and so welcome considering my stress level lately.

My sister is still in the hospital. I was just about to get over worrying about her when they finally moved her out of ICU on Friday night. However, she is still in the hospital and we all know how quickly they boot you from there these days. Her blood pressure and blood sugars have all been so high. They were using an IV for both meds until Friday. The blood sugar is still running high, but not as much as earlier. The BP has been down until today and it skyrocketed again. They are putting her back on an IV med for it. This and she has been laying in a bed for over a week. The carotid artery surgery went fine, but the incision is looking a little red and puffy today. I just pray she is not getting an infection. It seems that hospitals run rampant with them.

I have been showing Barbara photos of the things that I have gotten and also the ones texaslucky got. She has been enjoying all of this, too. She is my witchy counterpart during season.

Thanks again, Bernice!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

texaslucky, what an adorable family you have. and you guys got some nice gifts too.
printer, I see a lot of family resemblance. 
and I hope your sister keeps getting better every day.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil, wishing your sister a speedy recovery.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> The vampire kit needs a mirror. I could not find a bigger box to use so things are sort of small and all the mirrors that would fit the theme and time were too big. I bought a small purse size one at a garage sale and didn't get home with it. Hopefully you can find one to add. ALso I could not find vampire fangs so the small envelope has palstic from a flossing thingy to illustrate them. LOL sort of cheesy.
> 
> I have to make us one of these now. Mom has a werewolf hunting booklet that she made too so I will make a werewolf kit too. This was so much fun to do.


Great reap to no whining texaslucky. The vampire kit was great.



printersdevil said:


> The map is cool bethene, but so is the Vampire Hunter's Journal. It has beautiful graphics and looks so authentic. So does the sketch book. I can't wait to make one of these Vampire Killing Kits for me. I have been looking for an appropriate box. I may use one of the vintage looking type suitcases from Hobby Lobby. I looked high and low for the mallet for her. That one is the meat tenderizer one with the uneven tenderizer peaks on one side. I found one more of those like that but had to buy the entire set of hanging "utensils" at a thrift store and I have one more that is just a mallet. they will be for texas lucky and me a kit. I really would love a bigger chunkier mallet, but they are hard to find. I also have some wooden drum sticks that I had the kids in the ag department grind to a point for me. They are not as big around as I want, but again, you use what you find. LOL
> 
> I would love to find a silverware storage box to use for this. Still looking and hoping to find two of them or will use the small suitcases. Now both sisters want one of these too,


Printersdevil, I just saw a silverware storage box Saturday at Goodwill. It was even 50% off day. In fact, I see them often here. If you would like one, I could go back and see if it is still there, and send it to you, or I can keep an eye out for another one. The one from Saturday was a single compartment, but i have seen ones with the main compartment, and then a drawer under it.



booswife02 said:


> Look at this gorgeous poppy potion bottle! I just loove it!!! My wicked witch gifts are going to look great with my display!!!


 I love that bottle and the book.



booswife02 said:


> Everything together plus don't forget my other things, my CD teaser, my headless horseman Jack, my super awesome air plant terrarium and gifts for the kids and Naevia and Autumn
> 
> Bethene you have out done yourself! Thank you so much for all of your hard work and kindness!!


 Great reap Bethene. Everything is fantastic.



printersdevil said:


> It is amazing what you notice in the background of photos. I see Hank under the table in the one and Lulu up on the couch eating out of a bowl! Dang dogs rule this house. I also see a snowman hanging on the door above the bar. gee, it is May, I might as well leave it up until next year now!


Hey, the snowman would be very appropriate here yesterday and today. May snow storm in Denver! Sixty Saturday, and 30+ yesterday.

Finally, Printer, I hope your sister gets better soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lots of great reaps and creations everyone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to have a silverware box if you don't mind. Let me know the amt and postage and I will send it before you mail.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll check this evening. I'll let you know.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Sleepy Hollow twisted twigs. This is freaking great!!!!


Ooh, I like this! Now I want to go and collect some thorns. Nice job Bethene!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I would love to have a silverware box if you don't mind. Let me know the amt and postage and I will send it before you mail.


I found two last night. I will PM you the particulars. I'll get some photos and measurements too. They are in the trunk of my car, and I have a meeting tonight, it probably will be tomorrow before I have time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, how exciting. I haven't seen one here in a long time. Can't wait! Thanks so much.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are the fabulous gifts received from texaslucky
card:








sexy vampire








wall scene setter








labels








picture of Dracula's castle








cool map








Bram Stoker quote








awesome vampire killing kit
















books









I love my vampire theme reap! I have plans for everything! thank you! thank you! thank you texaslucky!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap! The scene setter is awesome! Love the vampire killing kit, and all the labels. You did a great job Texas lucky, especially for your first reaper!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg that's awesome!  

Love the Vampire Hunting kit!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I lied Printer. I didn't get your box mailed on Tuesday. Abram jumped on the bed and busted his head so ER trip and two days out of school held me up. He's fine. We said see why we tell you not to jump on the bed and he said but mommy sometimes I just have to. Haha.....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a teaser for you and your sister since I'm a bad girl and late mailing it. I'm thinking of her and hoping she is better soon!!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Here's a teaser for you and your sister since I'm a bad girl and late mailing it. I'm thinking of her and hoping she is better soon!!


That box is fabulous!I'm sure Printer will like it too.I'm glad Abram is o.k.Did he need any stitches?I'm sure he enjoyed his 2 days off from school though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG love the box so cool


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Texaslucky!!! I love my gifts. I got the kit set up in the living room. I got a another box coming?? COOOL. Cant wait. I am sorry I have bit been around. No Internet and I got a job working for Goodwill, so been busy and sore. Ha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Moonbaby he got the glue. I think they felt sorry for him he was so happy to be off of school. He's in Kindergarten and they are doing end of year testing. We watched Scooby doo and made muffins. His dad told him not to bust his head open next time he wanted to stay home that bad just tell us. Haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay I'm caving. Here's a pic of the inside. It's a charm box. Gypsies would tell you to choose the one that speaks to you and it would be good luck but only if you put something back in.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And one more Teaser


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay....just one more


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG, I have to call printersdevil to make sure to check in tonight and see all this! She will flip. Booswife, that is all great.

Nowhining, I am so glad that you like your vampire stuff. I wanted to make the kit bigger, but could not find a big wooden box. I thought that one had a cool look to it. The scene setters came from Halloween Asylum for anyone interested and they are clearance so a great price.

No whining, yes there is another box to come. I have not got in on the way yet. So sorry, but hope to tomorrow. I went home to mom's last weekend for Mother's Day and ended up sick. I lost my voice Saturday night and by Sunday could barely squeak. Then I had to buy a new tire before driving home due to a nail splitting my tread. Dang it. I worked Monday, but had to be off Tuesday and Wednesday after going to the urgent care Monday afternoon. He gave me a steroid shot, antiobiotic shot and also antibiotic for a severe upper respiratory infection and laryngitis. 

Hint for you you no whining. I posted a picture of one of the things coming your way and there is a second one of the opposite sex...

Again, found a great deal on them online and ordered with some things mom was ordering so didn't have postage. They were the first things I bought because I was not sure that I could make a vampire killing kit. LOL

This was so much fun. I am happy to know that you like it. My kids want it all, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am here and see....

Wow, wow, wow. First off booswife, thankfully the little one is okay. I remember those scary days of accidents with kids.

What a fabulous gypsy box. I have never heard about this. What a great story. This will be so much fun, but this gypsy witch will put a curse on anyone who takes something from this box. Ha! Ha!

The second box is also beautiful. I love the feather!! That eye is so omninous and beautiful, too. The photo of the fortune teller is so all knowing looking. LOL
Wonder what this is? Book? Journal? Box? Just a picture? Guess I will have to wait.

The third (again so spoiled to have so many things) has me totally baffled. I don't have a clue. But, I know that I will LOVE it! You are so wonderful and way too generous, Bernice. You have made this such a special exchange. I have never been as excited or received so many things---just for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No whining, did you see where Dracula's Castle is for sale? I would love to see it some day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok booswife next reaper i want you i am now totally going to do a gypsy theme party and you have made some wicked stuff


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You Saki, im afraid I'd be ridiculous if I were your reaper as well. I have a ton of ideas for you!!!! I'll cross my fingers for the big Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I totally obsess over my victim so if I already know your personal likes I'm much worse. Haha....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, nice reap. I love the scene setters. and a nicely put together vampire kit. the card's a scream. and all those labels will be fun to use.
booswife, jumping monkeys do just have to sometimes. and 20 years from now, he won't remember the fall. just the fun time jumping on beds. your gypsy box rocks. I love it. and all your other teasers look very nice.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool reap texaslucky! And nowhining has another box to come! How exciting! You are already a pro at Secret Reaper!

Booswife, very cool teasers! I love all the things you've gotten printersdevil! so thoughtful!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

K printer here's another pic. I love these, I thought gold was more fortune teller like than black.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

oooo, very nice, and beautifully framed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, I don't know where you found those, but they are fabulois


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had the pictures printed from online pics that i found and framed them myself


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Here are the fabulous gifts received from texaslucky
> card:
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow i missed this fantastic reaping!!!! I LOVE THAT MAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job texaslucky!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Okay I'm caving. Here's a pic of the inside. It's a charm box. Gypsies would tell you to choose the one that speaks to you and it would be good luck but only if you put something back in.


I hope you don't mind I am going to make one of these for my house I love this and going to leave it out all year


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think that is a great idea!!! pm me your email address, going to send you a link to my walmart photos, i have the picture that i used on the front of the box in an album of my pics  I have searched the entire web for fortune teller pics, i have about 100!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys will see why in a week , hehe.....that's a mean tease hu Printer


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Another Teaser Printer.....this is the inside of one of your gifts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, seriously I am about to jump up and down. Do you EVER sleep or do anything besides craft things, booswife???? I am so lucky to be the recipient of all this wonder stuff.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those of you who liked the Translyvania map in Texaslucky's Reaper gift to nowhining---it came from a site online. How to Haunt your house. I am not at home right now and have limited Internet capabilities at a school. It is not at www. I think you just type in howtohauntyourhouse.com to get to it. If you like the map, you will love the Vampire Hunter's journal and sketch book. Check it out. Graphics are awesome. I helped with this for her and nowhining on the printing of it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha....that's why I do it. The Jump up and down feeling. That's how I am when I get things from you guys. The first time I experienced this feeling was when my my Vincent vampire and Victoria came from Grandin Road with the ups guy. I seriously no joke ran out into the yard when I saw the brown truck and jumped up and down and clapped like a little kid. The ups guy just laughed and shook his head. 

I don't feel like that at christmas or my birthday. The only way this amazing feeling can be replicated is my Halloween stuff and cool spooky packages or notes from you guys.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly why it happens maybe because it's something I truly want and it's compounded by the fact that it is something made just for me.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I remember when my kids were all little, we were practically on first name basis with the ER people!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, cool idea. I like the choices you made for the gypsy pictures. and I love Victoria and Vincent. grandin road rocks
.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printersdevil, I just PMed you a bunch of photos of the two silverware chests I found.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

and I love it!



printersdevil said:


> Those of you who liked the Translyvania map in Texaslucky's Reaper gift to nowhining---it came from a site online. How to Haunt your house. I am not at home right now and have limited Internet capabilities at a school. It is not at www. I think you just type in howtohauntyourhouse.com to get to it. If you like the map, you will love the Vampire Hunter's journal and sketch book. Check it out. Graphics are awesome. I helped with this for her and nowhining on the printing of it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am drooling over that fact. Even I would love to see it.. Hell to live in it.



printersdevil said:


> No whining, did you see where Dracula's Castle is for sale? I would love to see it some day.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

she gave me hint.... that could mean anything! My brain stopped working long time ago. Like when my summer vacation started! OH! Yes, I passed all my classes. WHEW!!! All "C"s and I AM NOT COMPLAINING! I am glad that school is done for the summer and I have been enjoying working at Goodwill.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hoooo, school's out for no whining for the summer!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations no whining. c's are good.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Going to have some activity on her in a few days


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, activity is NOT a big enough word!!! I got the most fantastic 4th box from booswife. This one is all Fortune Teller stuff.

I am headed out the door---about to be dragged out if I don't get off here. I took time to thank her by PM, but the rest of you will have to wait until tonight or early tomorrow to hear and see everything. Trust me, it is worth the wait!!!

Someone else should also receive a final box. Just talked to texaslucky and the second box to nowhining was to be delivered today, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the wonderful Fortune Teller game board I received in Box 4 form Booswife02.









This is the board and there are 54 cards that go with it. I haven't tried it out yet, though. It looks like so much fun and will be great in my new fortune teller room.








This is the gypsy fortune teller's box filled with trinkets. Next photo of the inside.








Inside:







Small bottle that looks like a crystal ball. Filled with Karo syrup and something. It is awesome.









Wine bottle decorated with twine and a beautiful picture of a gypsy. Tag says: Gypsy Magic Potion--One drop and your future is revealed. How cleaver and wonderful.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so glad you like everything Printer. I was very happy to be your Reaper!!

Did you see the inside of your potion bottle? And your board game is vintage, the man said he has searched for years and never seen another one. I thought itd be fun for your party! Something no one has seen or done before


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I took a few pics of the crystal ball potion to get one so you could see it easier


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am having computer issues, but will get photos up soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the beautiful colored prints framed of Fortune Teller gypsies. Love the frames. I have just printed a colored sign that says Fortune Teller that will look awesome with these. I am going to look for a similar frame for it. Bethany is also making me a sign like the one she did and an I want a frame likes these for it, too.














This sign that Booswife painted is awesome,














What a cool belt. I will use it for my fortune teller prop.








Check out the wonderful stand that the sign is on!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Next is this great photo album of lots of fortune tellers. The cover is gorgeous and in the same design as the wooden sign above. There are many blank pages and I already have many to fill in here that I have printed last year and recently. What a treasure this is!

I have missed some of the pages, but it is so hard to figure out which ones. I have a upload nightmare here, but you will see most of them:

View attachment 198849
View attachment 198850
View attachment 198851
View attachment 198852
View attachment 198853
View attachment 198854
View attachment 198855
View attachment 198856
View attachment 198857


View attachment 198858


View attachment 198859


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no idea what is happening. I tried to edit and now I have multiple copies of the same photos. I am just not having a good day with the upload. sorry. There are many more photos in the book, but you get the idea of its greatness.

Bernice, how did you do the cover of the book and the sign? They are wonderful. I just love it all. I can't wait to get all this posted and I am going to play with the Fortune Teller game. 

It looks fantastic!

I also recently bought a Ouija Board from a Facebook sale site locally. I also printed out a fab sign to go with this and the one that is coming from Bethany. Now, I just need to work on a Fortune Teller prop. This is going to be my favorite room.

Thank you, Bernice, this is all so wonderful. You rock!

I think I have posted everything, but in the mix of all my computer problems may have missed something. I am going to go on to something else and come back when I can clearly see things again since I keep repeating somehow.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Very Nice Printersdevil. Booswife did a fabulous job.
Printersdevil, your sign is printed, in an envelope with cardstock, addressed & sealed; back in Florida. Will mail it some time when I get back home.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No problem, Bethany! It will be great with all this stuff! Here is the sign I found on Pinterest and printed out on Friday. I am on the hunt for a couple more frames like those that booswife used to frame this one and the sign from you. Now, I need a fortune teller!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer do you have a family dollar or a dollar general? if so that is where one of those frames came from. They are really pretty and great prices. The others were actually from JC Penneys that I had Belles baby pictures in for years, haha....

that cool belt necklace thing is what I told you I got for 25 cents!! at a junk store!!! I couldn't believe how perfect it was for you and for a quarter!! you could do all kinds of things with it.

I got two different fortune teller stencils to use for your photo album and plaque, from ebay. Im going to make a few things for Saki with the stencils so anyone else who wants me to make something with them I will gladly do it if youre doing a fortune teller theme. Might be after we move though. I still owe scareme a box! haha...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

also Printer the Peacock feathers in your album were from Saki, I had some trouble and she sent them to me for you!!!

THANKS SAKI!!!

When I did your photo album, I wanted to find pics of all different kinds of Fortune Tellers from different Eras, and I tried to get pics of the different ways they tell your fortune, tarot, crystal ball, sceance' tea leaf reading etc..... The first 40 pictures I printed on photo paper because it thought there were only 40 pages in the book but I was wrong!! so I just printed out the others on regular paper. I wanted it to look similar so I did them all in black and white but man some of those were gorgeous colors, they all came from pinterest and google image searches. I left a couple of pages blank in case you had something special to add, if you find the fortune that you got before you met your husband you should put that inside!!!! That would be fantastic to show to party guests and tell that story....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

great idea for the fortune from the State Fair. I will have to look for it. It is a small card if memory is correct. 

I just love all of this. I have looked through that photo book so many times today. I was trying to add all the pics to the thread, but got confused. I didn't name the pics as I uploaded and they all started running together and then my computer kept shutting down for some reason. I have had issues all day with it. 

I have several framed prints of fortune tellers from last year. I will have to wait until I pull my stuff out to add them. Did you see the sign I added that I printed out this week. It is the one that says Fortune Teller. I want to find a similar frame to the ones you used for this and for the one that Bethany made for me. Hers looks like a Ouija Board and has the name Clair Voyant in it. I am so excited about this theme! I wish I could HUG YOU!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cyber hugs (((((( ))))))) hahaha....

you should check dollar general or family dollar for frames, you cant beat the prices for sure! 

Is the sign you printed the same sign on the inside of the photo album? they look similar. I love that sign! I didn't take any pics of the photo album I don't know how that happened but I didn't

and I super love that you are going to name your fortune teller Claire, haha....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

oops, I missed this earlier post about where the frames came from--and we do have both Family Dollar and Dollar General. I will check them out. I think I have a couple of frames like this type that my MIL had photos in. I just need to go through some boxes in the garage.

Did you see the Garage Sale, Thrift Store thread of the things I picked up this weekend. Check out the Bratz doll head. I think she will be a great shelf fortune teller. Even her hands are moveable and will go over a crystal ball. 

Is that glitter in the Karo syrup? What is in the bottom of the wine bottle?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had your tall fortune potion done for a while and had it sitting on my kitchen counter, the kids loved it, were always shaking it up and looking inside at the hidden gypsy inside the bottle, I just glued it to the back side of the label before I put the label on the bottle. I want to do that with some kind of vampire bottle now... I like the idea of staring inside the bottle, haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is Karo syrup and Martha stewart fine glitter. Its really cool in the light. There isn't anything in the bottom of the bottle it just made a cool tornado funnel looking effect. I did think about taping a fortune to the bottom of the bottle so if you looked inside you could see words. Like the crystal ball was forming words

I got this idea of karo syrup and glitter form pinterest. ill see if I can find the link...

I never get on that darn yardsale thread, I need to do that!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860818848/

heres the link to the Corn Syrup crystal ball Potion


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922859654051/

this is the link to the fortune potion it is distilled water and glycerin drops


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I tend to post all the things that I buy there because I find them at GS or TS. I usually only post the new items in the What did you buy today. The bottle is soo cool.

Yes, the sign is the same. I didn't even notice that! There is so much to look at.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG that was such a great reap love all the fortune telling stuff that bootle both of them are amazing love them and that box is so wicked cool i am on the hunt for the right box to make one for my house.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Printer do you have a family dollar or a dollar general? if so that is where one of those frames came from. They are really pretty and great prices. The others were actually from JC Penneys that I had Belles baby pictures in for years, haha....
> 
> that cool belt necklace thing is what I told you I got for 25 cents!! at a junk store!!! I couldn't believe how perfect it was for you and for a quarter!! you could do all kinds of things with it.
> 
> I got two different fortune teller stencils to use for your photo album and plaque, from ebay. Im going to make a few things for Saki with the stencils so anyone else who wants me to make something with them I will gladly do it if youre doing a fortune teller theme. Might be after we move though. I still owe scareme a box! haha...


I will wait until you are close to me so you can save on the shipping for stencilling me something


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany im coming to your house to do yours so you can make margaritas while I paint, haha....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, all of your gifts are fabulous. booswife, you did an excellent job.
booswife, I'm doing a fortune theme this year as well. could you list all the ways to tell ones fortunes?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sure, I did a bunch of homework on it for Printers things

Palm Reading or Palmistry
Crystal Ball
Tea leaf Reading
Tarot Cards or playing cards
Astromancy (I had to google this one, haha...) it is Astrology, reading the stars and using your birth month year etc....
Spirit Board (Ouija) also sometimes used for Seance
Clairvoyance (by touching someone you see there future)
Paper fortune telling like origami, you fold up a piece of paper and have different symbols and letters on the paper
Pendulum reading, by the movements of a suspended object, a pendulum or a ring on a string something that is suspended in air. Like the one they use to tell the sex of a baby, have you seen that done?
Pyromancy by gazing into a fire they see your fortune
Cleromancy by casting stones or bones


those are the popular ones but there are also crazy ones like
alectomancy which is observing a rooster pecking grain, haha.... don't know who does that one, there are a bunch of werid ones I wont list

Pretty interesting, there is so much more to it than I would have ever guessed. I was never interested in this except for watching the original Wolfman so being Printers Reaper I learned a whole bunch of cool stuff.
I am so excited about seeing what you guys do with this theme, it could be absolutely amazing. If you went all out you could do different areas or scenes with different ways of fortune telling. One scene set up for tea leaf reading, one for palm reading, one for crystal ball. Pretty neat. I think it would be fun to have friends dress up as fortune tellers and have them in your scenes


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also I thought it was interesting that so many different cultures do fortune telling
Witches
Gypsies
Voodoo 
different religions


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Bethany im coming to your house to do yours so you can make margaritas while I paint, haha....


LOL NO Margaritas until you're DONE painting. 
I'm on the look out for different margarita flavoring. Picked up 3 bottles of Blue Raspberry at Walmart!! Yippee!!! Thinking I try coconut milk for a coconut one. I also have Watkin's Flavorings that I may give a try - rootbeer, banana, cherry, raspberry, chocolate.....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

wow! Margarita making is an art! Ive only ever had strawberry


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> wow! Margarita making is an art! Ive only ever had strawberry


Oh Girl! you'll prob. never want a strawberry again!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Booswife, I actually thought about cleaning out my garage (what a chore) and setting up different fortune telling scenes in there. One day while subbing I sat and drew out some plans for various tables. They would have escorted me out the door thinking I was evil if they would have seen my notes. LOL

I think it would be so much fun. I don't think that I could get enough friends her to help though.

Hallo, we need to start a thread for this. What are some of your plans? I would so love to have a Fortune Teller book like the one that 3pinkpoodles made. It is so awesome. I also need a big sign. I think Saki bought the one from Kelloween. Would love a personalized one. Well, I do have one coming from Bethany. I can print in 11X17 inches, so wish I could figure out how to make some cool ones.

I love that Ouija Board look one that I found (Booswife used it too in my album). Bethany's sign is also on a Ouija Board format. A 11X17 matted in a bigger frame would be awesome.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Started a Fortune Telliers Theme Thread in the Party area.

Fortune Tellers Thread link.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like strawberry margaritas. i like plain margaritas the best.
gonna go check out your thread printers devil


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

NOWHINING is still without internet so she asked me to share "Mr & Mrs Bloodsucker" with ya. She received them as package 2 of her reap from texaslucky! She absolutely loves them! And asked me to tell ya thank you!
Here they are:

I agree with NOWHINING! They are awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Will let texaslucky know they arrived safely. She is tied up with BF getting ready for surgery and getting him through a bunch of tests this week. Poor baby, her daddy had surgery yesterday and Richy on Friday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is texaslucky a guy? you say he is tied up with bf?
those vampires are very cool. the female one is very creepy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, no, I corrected it Hallo. Texaslucky is my daughter.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well I thought so, but then I've thought stuff before and then found out I was wrong.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice Fortune Teller items Booswife. I hope you enjoy them Printersdevil. Nowhining, those are cool. Texasluckly, way to rock your first reaping. My dear victim, lairmistress, your last box should be mailed out tomorrow.. I am so sorry for the delay. I had so much fun planning, buying and executing this idea, I hope you love it. I have had all the parts forever, and just ran into a large speed bump in the execution. I kept thinking I could pull off my original concept, but slowly had to accept I had to change my vision. Here is a little teaser as to what I am sending.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice teases, im the goddess.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wow, more things on the way! This has been so much fun. I think it became the Many Reaper for some of us! What generous and talented forum members we have.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hahaha... I like that Printer, a Many reaper!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, two of the three items went to FedEx today and should arrive Wednesday. She wanted to take everything out of the chest and wrap them individually, which would ruin the effect of the presentation. I have to box that one up myself. I will then get that in the mail. It is always something. Saki, I will get you the tracking number just as soon as they send it to my husband.. I left the other two items with them to pack and they were not going to do the credit card until they were ready to go out. They are suppose to email the tracking number to my husband then.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the chest is so cool can not wait to see what you have inside it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Update, I was able to get the chest packed up and back to FedEx. Both packages should leave the FedEx store tomorrow and arrive at their destination Wednesday. Saki, I will PM you the tracking numbers.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool, can't wait to see what these teasers are.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I even forgot that you said you were sending more! You've spoiled me rotten already, i'm the goddess!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and spoiled rotten she is. oh the agony of it all. lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am also among the spoiled on this Mini (Many) Reaper from booswife02.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Oh my gosh! I even forgot that you said you were sending more! You've spoiled me rotten already, i'm the goddess!


I hope you like it, and I hope it makes it there in one piece. Sorry it tool so long to get it to you. Be on the lookout for two boxes.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> and spoiled rotten she is. oh the agony of it all. lol


It's a rotten job, but someone needs to do it! LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of things to be delivered today; two packages for Lairmistress, one for another member, and finally, my mother's birthday present. Her birthday was 5/20. See I was a slacker with everyone.  Now, I just need to mail a package to my oldest son. The package has been ready since Sunday. And I need to send something to a former reaper victim. I need to buy stock in a shipping company.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!! Maybe we all need to buy stock in a shipping company,!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had packages in my hallway when I got home this afternoon! Unfortunately, I have been on the run all day, and just now sat down to post pictures and a HUGE THANK YOU to im the goddess! You are beyond awesome.  I love it all!

I didn't get a good picture of the crystal ball stand yet, I will have to try again when my little guy goes to bed, because he thinks that the boxes were for him, haha. He has temporarily claimed the dice...till he falls asleep and I put them back in the trunk. 

This was a cool trunk with a fortune teller's theme. The items that were in the trunk even have their own custom molded velvet lined spots to rest in! She carved spots out of blue foam to hold the items securely, and then covered it with velvet. So cool!














^ trunk closed, with a few items out, and open with all items in except picture and ball
there are three tea lite candles with a star shaped candle holder, a beautifully decorated home-made book of cool fortune-telling "secrets", vanilla incense sticks, several dice for fortune telling, tea leaves in a nice jar with a cool home-made retro style label (for fortune telling of course!), the beautiful cup and saucer for the tea leaves, and tarot cards!














close up of print on teacup and saucer, and palmistry how-to on parchment and framed








crystal ball (light globe in a cool metal stand with fringe added) I can add lights to make it glow, too!

Thank you again, I really can't wait to put it to good use! I'll say it again, you definitely spoiled me rotten!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so glad you like it, and it made it there safely. It took me forever to accept I wasn't going to get the crystal ball and the other stuff, minus the framed piece, all in that chest and displayed like I wanted. I'm also very happy it made ti there safely. Was it moved around in the chest? I hoped the tape and the bubble wrap would kind of hold it in place. The woman at FedEx wanted to take everything out of the chest and wrap the items individually, I thought that would ruin the effect I was after. I found that little book online and printed all the pages for you. I hope you enjoy it. It seems like several people were thinking Fortune teller this reaping.

Oh, and I have to give credit where credit is due. Those are the famous Tarot cards everyone was looking for at Dollar Tree. Fellow forum member Elaina M Roberts found them in another state and bought and sent them to me for your kit. Thanks again Elaina.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, it was all still in place when it arrived. You both did very well with packing and securing everything! Nothing was the least bit knocked around.  

Thanks too, to Elaina--I have also been looking for those cards, but without really knowing what they looked like! Now I can quit looking! Phew! hehe  Seriously though, I do love it all. I have wanted something just like this. I have to say too, the trunk smelled wonderful when I opened it, because of the tea and vanilla scents!

Oh, and my son thanks you for giving him another big box to play in! He likes to pretend that he's a cat, so I guess boxes are his thing for awhile. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I'm sorry that I didn't come on sooner to post about it too, but my oldest had to go get his freshman year classes set "for sure" (they chose them already, but were allowed to change them up until today), and then my middle son had physical therapy after that...and then I had to come home and cook and eat supper. It's been a long day!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, that is a very nice reap. a grand fortune teller you will have this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress, what a great box of fortune teller items. I LOVE IT ALL!

Im the goddess, you did a wonderful job. What a coincidence that I am planning to use the third (extra box) from you for a fortune teller box!!! I have been thinking all day about what all to include and now I have great ideas. I am going to link to this or if either of you don't mind, please post the pictures on the Party Ideas board under the fortune teller thread. This is so awesome!!

What is the booklet if you don't mind sharing with us. It sounds awesome. I absolutely love the palm print that is framed. I have several saved in a folder, but never can tell which ones will print out okay the size that I want. I usually print from work since the laser printers look so much better. It will be awhile before I can do that again. I guess I will give this a try on my inkjet. 

The tea cup and saucer is a great idea. I looked for those that show how the leaves should fall, but they are hard to find and are expensive. I never thought about using a pretty cup and saucer to achieve the look. The tea for the readings is great, too.

Love the crystal ball. I have several that I have used, but never thought about the fringe until I saw it on some that someone else did here. I grab every base that I find that seems to have the look of a crystal ball. Those dang glass globes are hard to find though! You rocked this!

Elaina Roberts also sent me some of those Tarot Cards. I am still looking for a special something that she is wanting. I have several stores on the lookout for it. Right after I started looking one of my thrift stores told me that they had just sold one of them!!! 

Lair Mistress, enjoy your goodies. The rest of us will just drool over them!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

And I forgot to mention the dice. I have never seen them, but they are cool!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer I don't think I labled it but in your photo album there is a tea page. A picture with a bunch of funny lines and markings. That is a tea leaf reading how to, maybe you could make a label and add that on that page.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printerdevil: I'll post the booklet on the fortune teller thread. The palm art, I purchased from Etsy. I just used my home printer and some thicker stock colored paper for that. I also looked at the tea reading cups, and you are right, they are expensive. I read on one thread, they were a Victorian and Edwardian era parlor game, and then I thought a real tea leaf reader wouldn't need the markings, as she would know. Trelawney, from Harry Potter, had a normal cup and saucer. Funny thing about the base, I said one day, I'm going to Goodwill to see if I can find a base for the crystal ball, walked in , and there it was. It was perfect. Also, the globe comes from Lowes in the lighting section. They have two sizes and in white and clear, but the clear is ridged so not see through.

PM me what Elaina wants, and I will help you look.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job I am goddess that box is so wicked cool love what you did .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Saki


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had to resurrect this thread, because in my mailbox yesterday afternoon, there was an envelope with purple spider Duct tape on it! 

Opening this envelope, I found this beautiful spring ornament with my initial on it:









and a note saying that this little gem got left behind when my packages were sent out for this reaper. Thanks so much, imthegoddess! I love it, too!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so glad I found it and you received it. It is becoming too common placed for my to misplace something. I think I need to clean and organize better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Priority Mail 2-Day

Your item has left our acceptance facility and is in transit to a sorting facility on September 5, 2014 at 5:32 pm in FORT WORTH, TX 76134. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

HHHHMMMMMM some one will be reaped this week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I posted here Opps wrong photo thread this is lol off to dnd the othere one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lairmistress, very pretty, no one gets left behind. lol.


----------

